# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for June 2017 <==



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for *189 visa* and expect to be invited in *June 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. *Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.*

Please make a note on these:

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.


Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore

Pro-rata occupations(mentioned below) have reached invite ceiling limit and it seems they will not be invited in June round

-Accountants
-Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
-Electronics Engineers
-Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
-Other Engineering Professionals
-ICT Business and System Analysts
-Software and Applications Programmers
-Computer Network Professionals.


*
Some useful links*:

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2092529074

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

*Tentative round dates could be 7th & 21st June - but it will be confirmed by Skillselect as we move ahead*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further, 

Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more* 


*PRE-INVITE*

if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then *Initiate PCC action for countries which take some time to process*. For Eg FBI PCC, as my friends say it takes around 10-12 weeks, so it is best to initiate the process at least a month before the date you are sure of getting an invite.

*INTERIM STAGE
*
Between EOI submission and invite, think of how you are going to pay the visa fees, there are several ways to pay which is listed on How to Pay

However the best one I found with respect to Indian applicants is the TRAVEL CARD OR FOREX CARD - Single currency or multi currency, anyone will do

there are several banks which offer travel cards - ICICI, AXIS, HDFC, besides this some travel agents like cox and kings offer travel card. do some research over conversion rate(AUD TO INR) before buying a travel card and loading Australian $ into it. strike a deal at the optimum time. Having a bank account with these banks could help in getting travel card, as per my experience ICICI is the one which issues travel card easily without much drama. 

*POST INVITE*

The status in skillselect will change to INVITED and a new button APPLY VISA will appear in the skill select page, clicking on that button will take you to immiaccount page where you need to create an account. Fill the 17 page form, most of data inside that is retrieved from EOI


*after receiving invite you have 60 days to submit visa application.*

Submitting a visa application - it means creating an immiaccount, filling details of self and dependents in immiaccount and paying visa fees for self and dependents

*Migrating Dependents* - mention spouse, defacto partner and child here, it is economical and time saving to add spouse and children within your PR application instead of taking spouse visa or child visa for them at a later stage.

*adding parents as migrating dependents* is not possible after Nov 19, 2016 since the definition of MEMBER OF FAMILY UNIT has changed since that date. 

see link for details https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
*
visa fees* is 3600 $- primary applicant, 1800$- dependent applicant over 18 year, 900$- dependent applicants under 18 years age. along with this there will be some service tax charged while payment of visa fees,
*
The visa fees is going to change from 1st July 2017 https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...et/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf
*


:nerd::nerd:*RELEVANT DOCUMENTS*:nerd::nerd:

We need to submit all documents which are required to prove the claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases

*Document Naming Tips* When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

*Document Size* - less than 5 MB
*Number of Documents* - 60 per applicant i.e. 60 for you, 60 for spouse, 60 for child

More details on Attach documents to an online application

Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80 & 1221
18 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Additional Applicant over 18*

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80 & 1221
9 Photo - passport size
10 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*In case of de-facto relation* provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

:baby:*Additional Applicant under 18*:baby:
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

*if you are claiming points for partner skills* then below mentioned needs to be provided in addition to what is mentioned above

1. *Skill assessment letter of partner*
2. *Proof of Competent English* - IELTS 6 or equivalent
3. Employment documents - *not mandatory*, but sometimes case officer can ask for this, if you have it then front load 

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience - In principle *it is not required *to provide any document for which we havent claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory

*PCC - Police clearance certificate *

*Indian PCC* - if you are in India, you need to create an account on PSK(passport seva kendra) website Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project and apply for PCC from there, 

if current address is different from passport address then you need to have a proof for current address, the list of documents are mentioned on PSK document advisor, however a photo passbook in a nationalised bank serves the best address proof.

if you are outside India, then you need to do it through Indian Embassy/High Commission in that country, alternatively there are some agencies like VFS global who help in getting pcc, their service is paid as far as i know

*USA PCC* - this thread is a good guide for USA PCC http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

*Singapore PCC or COC* - to be applied as Certificate of clearance on E-Services, some discussion on SG PCC on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-singapore-police-clearance-certificate.html

on the similar lines, PCC from various countries can be done either online or through their embassy in your country

*Medicals AFTER Visa Fee Payment*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians



*continued........*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*.........
*
*Medicals BEFORE Visa Fee Payment *Some applicants prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

*My health declarations* MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly.

*DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*

One significant thing regarding *IED or Must Enter Australia Before Date*

IED is generally one year from the date of medicals or pcc whichever is earlier

Eg. PA did medicals on 01.03.2017, spouse did on 10.03.2017 and child did on 15.04.2017, 

PCC date(considering applicants have lived in India, USA & Singapore)- USA 25.02.17, India - 12.03.2017, SG - 18.03.2017

the IED calculation will be done on earliest of all these i.e 25.02.2017, the iED will probably be 24.02.2017. 

Hence applicant must gauge the situation and do pcc/medicals to get good time between visa grant and IED, else travel will have to be arranged in a hurry and flight tickets could cost a fortune.


*After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and give priority to things which were overlooked for filing visa application...*

GOOD LUCK


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> *After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and give priority to things which were overlooked for filing visa application...*
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK



Great guide Azam!! 

I spent many late nights preparing documents at speeds. Once my COC is done, time to catch up on other things hehe.

Good luck to all applicants and see ya in Australia!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

dear experts 

I have submitted eoi on 23 rd may 2017 for chef code 351311
For 189 my points are coming to 65 and for state nomination coming to 70 
24 th may was invitation round and I did not got any invite 
What are the chances in next round 
Also for state nomination do I have to go to individual state immigration website and submit my application. Thanks 


bag


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bag said:


> dear experts
> 
> I have submitted eoi on 23 rd may 2017 for chef code 351311
> For 189 my points are coming to 65 and for state nomination coming to 70
> ...


with 65 points you should have been invited, have you submitted eoi after 7.30 PM IST ???

i hope you will get in next invite round

by the way what is your points breakup ???


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

points breakup

age 30 
language 10
experience 10 
education/degree 15
---------------------------
65 for 189 
65+7=70 for 190
-------------------------------
agent has lodged on 23rd may 2017 at around 3 pm IST



thanks 

bag


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

Also for state nomination do I have to go to individual state immigration website and submit my application. Thanks


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I plan to apply for visa 189 and probably claim 5 points for partner skill.

At website, one of the requirements is: (partner) "had nominated an occupation on the same list of eligible skilled occupations as your nominated occupation".

Could anyone explain for me what the word " the same list" mean? I am under Software Engineer occupation (on MTLSSL list) and my partner's is Project Administrator (on Combine List). Can I get 5 points for partner skills assuming that assessment authority gives positive results for my partner?

Thank you very much.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bag said:


> points breakup
> 
> age 30
> language 10
> ...


i think you will get invited in next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hundredplus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to apply for visa 189 and probably claim 5 points for partner skill.
> 
> ...


if that is the case then i think you can claim points for partner skills if you apply for 190 visa

if you wish to apply for 189 then partner's occupation should be listed on MTSSL


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I plan to apply for visa 189 and probably claim 5 points for partner skill.
> 
> ...


I contacted DIBP regarding this issue earlier this week as my partner and I are in this exact situation. The person I spoke with on the phone said that If you are applying for 189, your partner's occupation MUST be on the list of occupations eligible for 189(MTLSSL). If it is on the combined list and not on the MTLSSL, it doesn't count.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Speaking of the MLTSSL, still waiting on the final list for 2017/2018 period.

Particularly concerned for the Accountant occupation.

Hoping for the best!


----------



## hundredplus (Jan 17, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I contacted DIBP regarding this issue earlier this week as my partner and I are in this exact situation. The person I spoke with on the phone said that If you are applying for 189, your partner's occupation MUST be on the list of occupations eligible for 189(MTLSSL). If it is on the combined list and not on the MTLSSL, it doesn't count.


Thanks all for your reply.
How about if I am applying for 190? Are partner's 5 points counted?


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

got invite today for 189 


bag


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bag said:


> got invite today for 189
> 
> 
> bag


congratulations, it seems you have received the news late


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

hundredplus said:


> Thanks all for your reply.
> How about if I am applying for 190? Are partner's 5 points counted?


I'm not sure about that, best to contact Immigration or wait for the experienced people on the forums to comment. 

If I had to say though, I was told your partner's occupation must be on the same list of occupations that qualify for the visa you are applying for. So I guess if you are applying for 190 in a particular state/region and your partner is eligible to apply for 190 in that state/region too, then that would be fine.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for *189 visa* and expect to be invited in *June 2017*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. *Invitation rounds do not apply
> 
> ...



For PCC certificate ..if your any bank loan is ongoing then it ll create problem? Or it can be ongoing..basically what all is checked for PCC?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> For PCC certificate ..if your any bank loan is ongoing then it ll create problem? Or it can be ongoing..basically what all is checked for PCC?


Dont think so..PCC is more for character check, if there is any criminal record etc..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

deb2fast said:


> I'm not sure about that, best to contact Immigration or wait for the experienced people on the forums to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to say though, I was told your partner's occupation must be on the same list of occupations that qualify for the visa you are applying for. So I guess if you are applying for 190 in a particular state/region and your partner is eligible to apply for 190 in that state/region too, then that would be fine.



Hi I am claiming partner points. Your partner need to attain at least a 6 in each of his or her english test and attain a positive skills assessment. Occupation needs to be on STSOL. 

You can refer to this thread for more information 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ill-qualifications.html#/topics/138286?page=9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*mistake in EOI*

Hi,

I know my question is directly related to 189 but I want to give a try and see if I can get some answer. It is related to 190.

I have got an invite to apply for nomination from NSW. I just realized that I made a mistake in my EOI with respect to the start date of one of my previous employments. The employment started from 12/03/2000 but by mistake (I cannot imagine how I did it), I put it as 9/03/2000. ACS has considered my experience starting from 2004. Now I want to write a CV to be submitted along with the application for NSW. I am confused what to do. My employment reference letter states the start date as 12/03/2000.

Can someone suggest? Would this mistake of 3 days difference in a period which is not even considered by ACS, can cause a problem for my application approval by NSW? Should I be updating my EOI now with this correction? Would that mean my invitation to apply for nominations stands withdrawn?

Please reply with some suggestion if someone has encountered such situation.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know my question is directly related to 189 but I want to give a try and see if I can get some answer. It is related to 190.
> 
> ...


Do not withdraw your application. The period of employment where you have made mistake is by far not counted as your experience is only relevant from 2004 as per ACS (Hope you have marked anything before 2004 as non relevant to nominated occupation code)

3 days should not make much difference. Prepare the CV as per correct days. and also add up a cover letter mentioning the mistake in choosing the date. I Think your case should go through


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Do not withdraw your application. The period of employment where you have made mistake is by far not counted as your experience is only relevant from 2004 as per ACS (Hope you have marked anything before 2004 as non relevant to nominated occupation code)
> 
> 3 days should not make much difference. Prepare the CV as per correct days. and also add up a cover letter mentioning the mistake in choosing the date. I Think your case should go through


Hey.. thanks for your response!

Should I make it explicit and state it by writing an additional letter? Or should I leave it and hope either it is not noticed or they notice it seems like a typo mistake? I am confused.

Thanks!


----------



## Shrutid6 (May 31, 2017)

Hi, 
I am a chemical engineer from India. I submitted my EOI on May 30, 2017. My points are 70 for subclass 189.
I know that chemical engineering is one of the flagged occupations in the new list and may be taken off in July 2017. 
What are my chances of getting an invite in June 2017? will it be affected by the fact that this occupation is soon going to be removed? the number of invite for 2016-17 is currently 758/1000 for chemical and material engineers.
Any advise would be welcome!
Thanks.


----------



## Shrutid6 (May 31, 2017)

*Chem Engg 70*

Hi, I am a Chemical Engineer from India. I submitted my EOI on May 30th, 2017. My points for subclass 189 are 70. When should i expect an invite? the number of invites for 2016-17 is currently 758/1000.

Additionally, I know that chemical engineering is one of the 16 flagged occupations on the MLTSSL and may be removed in July 2017. Does that hurt my chances of getting an invite?
Thanks!


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Actuary 224111
Age 30
Ielts 20
Qualification 15
Exp 0
Total 65-189, 70 -190 nsw

Hi can anyone tell me if they think we might get invited next round?
We live in australia on 457 currently.
We applied for our PCC in south africa last week but this can take over a month sometimes. So if we do get invited can we submit while we wait for pcc or should we wait until it arrives from south africa? We have recieved our australian pcc already can we not just use that along with our previous pcc we used to come here on our 457 two years ago even though it is expired we have not lived in SA since we moved here?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## denverule (Jun 1, 2017)

Dear Expats,

ANZSCO Code: 233111 Chemical Engineer
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 Points
Work Exp - 10 points
PTE - 10 Points
Total - 65 Points.

Please I would like to know if I can i expect my ITA on next round i.e. on 7th June?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Scom5 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Actuary 224111
> Age 30
> ...


with 65 points for actuary, you stand a good chance to get invited in coming round

regarding the SA pcc, give the old one, if case officers ask to submit new one, they will give 28 days, i hope by that time you will have the new one

good luck


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

poyoda said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > *After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and give priority to things which were overlooked for filing visa application...*
> ...


Congrats.

How did you get nomination from NSW and ICT projecy manager is not on their occupation list?

Thanks


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

denverule said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have very high chances of receiving invite. I'm also waiting for a different occupation. As of now the June 7th round is not yet finalised. No official news about that !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denverule (Jun 1, 2017)

Shrutid6 said:


> Hi, I am a Chemical Engineer from India. I submitted my EOI on May 30th, 2017. My points for subclass 189 are 70. When should i expect an invite? the number of invites for 2016-17 is currently 758/1000.
> 
> Additionally, I know that chemical engineering is one of the 16 flagged occupations on the MLTSSL and may be removed in July 2017. Does that hurt my chances of getting an invite?
> Thanks!


I am a chemical engineer with 65 points and submitted EOI on the May 30th as well. Based on the responses I have received, It seems likely that we would get an ITA in the next invitation round.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Shrutid6 said:


> Hi, I am a Chemical Engineer from India. I submitted my EOI on May 30th, 2017. My points for subclass 189 are 70. When should i expect an invite? the number of invites for 2016-17 is currently 758/1000.
> 
> Additionally, I know that chemical engineering is one of the 16 flagged occupations on the MLTSSL and may be removed in July 2017. Does that hurt my chances of getting an invite?
> Thanks!


Hi fellow chemical engineer,
You will surely get the invite in the next round, which is expected to be on 7th June 2017.
I would advise you to read this thread-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...at-1st-thing-i-should-do-14.html#post12574170

Get your medical, PCC done and front load all the documents for the direct grant.
Read about 'complete applications'.


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

Keep in mind, June has the lowest number of invite every year !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

jithooos said:


> Keep in mind, June has the lowest number of invite every year !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is because most of the pro-rata occupations- 2631, 2613, 2211, 2339, etc reach their respective occupation ceiling very early. These are the occupations which have the most number of invites every year. As no invites left for them towards the year end, hence less invites.
However, non pro-rata occupations continue to get invite all round the year. It is just that their numbers are less, so less invites in June.


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

June 7th invitation rounds are not yet officially confirmed by DIBP in their website. Is such a delay normal or is there a chance
For no invite round next week ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jithooos said:


> June 7th invitation rounds are not yet officially confirmed by DIBP in their website. Is such a delay normal or is there a chance
> For no invite round next week ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such a delay in updating the next round details is not new


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Hi experts,
Job code - software engineer
Points 70 for 189
75 for 190
I have got NSW invite today and have to lodge visa.
I know that 189 invites will open in July..
Want to wait for 189.
Please let me know how to go about this ?
Shall I wait till July to lodge visa for 190?
Or atleast I shall ho through medical and PCC ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Hi experts,
> Job code - software engineer
> Points 70 for 189
> 75 for 190
> ...


I am in the same boat but for BA role.

I thought NSW invite is valid only for 14 days, no ?

You can do the medical and PCC to aim for a direct grant when you file 189 visa.

With your score you should get the 189 invite in July or August, so in my opinion you can do it now if you want to try for a direct grant later.

I have similar score and see my signature, I have done everything hoping I will receive the 189 invite in July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

himanisingla said:


> Hi experts,
> Job code - software engineer
> Points 70 for 189
> 75 for 190
> ...




How come you got invite today ??? It's suppose to be on 7th June right ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...


14 days is nomination period...these 60 days are for visa lodge...


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

jithooos said:


> How come you got invite today ??? It's suppose to be on 7th June right ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She has got 190 and not 189.

190 can happen anytime unlike 189 (which usually happens fortnightly on a Wednesday if the quota is available)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

jithooos said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...



I think this draw system is not valid for 190


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> 14 days is nomination period...these 60 days are for visa lodge...


Oh ok, sorry i am not too aware of the 190 process. If its alright can you please summarise the 190 EOI / invite process please.

I understand one raises the 190 EOI and chooses state(s) whilst doing so.

What happens after that please and approximate timelines ?



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Oh ok, sorry i am not too aware of the 190 process. If its alright can you please summarise the 190 EOI / invite process please.

I understand one raises the 190 EOI and chooses state(s) whilst doing so.

What happens after that please and approximate timelines ?

After eoi depending on your points and occupation..
You will get nomination mail from the state u have chosen..
U have 14 days to provide doc requested and submit the application form they provide with 300 aud nonrefundable
After this application submission ..u will get invite and then have 60 days to submit fees and other docs
After this submission,grant will be given



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am in the same boat but for BA role.
> 
> I thought NSW invite is valid only for 14 days, no ?
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

I am looking for an 189 invite. Do I stand a chance with 65 points, EOI 22nd April?

I have submitted a different EOI for 190 with NSW and expect an invitation.

I am planning to go for PCC and Medicals. My family include my spouse and a child (less than 15 years old). Do you know if I need to get PCC and Medicals for them as well?

Also, I created an immiaccount and tried filling details for medicals application. It asks me to select visa category (189 or 190) first, is there any different set of tests for different categories? Why does it care for the visa category? Do we need to two different medicals done if want to keep both 189 and 190 options open?

Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> I am looking for an 189 invite. Do I stand a chance with 65 points, EOI 22nd April?
> 
> ...


Could someone from India who has already created an immiaccount tell what is the 'National Identity Document' to be mentioned? Is it mandatory? Any impact of not mentioning it?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Could someone from India who has already created an immiaccount tell what is the 'National Identity Document' to be mentioned? Is it mandatory? Any impact of not mentioning it?
> 
> Thanks!


National identity number you can mention is Aadhaar

It's totally voluntarily

It has not been made compulsory by the Indian government and so everyone has the right to take it or not.

There is no impact on mentioning it and on the other hand no harm also in mentioning it
Totally on you 

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> National identity number you can mention is Aadhaar
> 
> It's totally voluntarily
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

While lodging visa application, Under which section should we upload cover letter if we wish to upload one ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

*Next invitation round*

Next invitation rounds announced as expected- 7th and 21st June.

SkillSelect


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

Can anyone assist me with the following info.
If we receive an invitation in June but do not have all our documentation ready yet, ie waiting for PCC. 
If the occupation was then taken off of the skills list for 2017/2018, would we still be able to submit the visa application in July when our docs are ready? 
Or is it safer to send an incomplete application in June and when pcc arrives then attach it to application? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Scom5 said:


> Can anyone assist me with the following info.
> If we receive an invitation in June but do not have all our documentation ready yet, ie waiting for PCC.
> If the occupation was then taken off of the skills list for 2017/2018, would we still be able to submit the visa application in July when our docs are ready?
> Or is it safer to send an incomplete application in June and when pcc arrives then attach it to application?
> Thanks for any help


It's not as if the moment you submit your application, it will be seen by a CO.

There is a wait list and the CO will look at it earliest 2/3 weeks after you lodge the application 

So lodge the application as soon as you get the invite and keep adding the documents as and when you get them
You still haven't got the invite and you have already applied for the PCC so, just go ahead and lodge the application when eligible 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

so, there is a round today... good luck to those expecting an invite...

see you after 7.30 pm IST


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scom5 said:


> Can anyone assist me with the following info.
> If we receive an invitation in June but do not have all our documentation ready yet, ie waiting for PCC.
> If the occupation was then taken off of the skills list for 2017/2018, would we still be able to submit the visa application in July when our docs are ready?
> Or is it safer to send an incomplete application in June and when pcc arrives then attach it to application?
> Thanks for any help


I don't think you will be affected once you receive the invite but still try to front load all the documents for the direct graant.
For now, once you get the invite start loading documents and add pcc once you get it. You will have 60 days time to upload all the docs but try to upload everything asap.


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

Hi my name is Eduardo Suarez, i´m an Electronic engineer, and i submitted my EOI with 65 points. i would like to ask your help in a few matters that are currently confusing me.

1._ Should i start my medical examinations right away? or is something fast to do after.
2._ i already have the police check from my origin country but should i start getting the australian one?.
3._ MY ENGINEERING CAREER CLOSED LAST MAY WITH 70 POINTS, I ONLY HAVE 65. THEY WILL REDUCE THE POINTS FOR THIS JULY OR IS 70 FROM NOW ON. IT IS IMPORTANT FOR ME TO KNOW BECAUSE I HAVE A VALID STUDENT VISA UNTIL THE 28 OF AUGUST. SO I DO NOT HAVE A LOT OF ROUNDS BEFORE I HAVE TO GO. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

edsuarez8 said:


> Hi my name is Eduardo Suarez, i´m an Electronic engineer, and i submitted my EOI with 65 points. i would like to ask your help in a few matters that are currently confusing me.
> 
> 1._ Should i start my medical examinations right away? or is something fast to do after.
> 2._ i already have the police check from my origin country but should i start getting the australian one?.
> ...


with 65 points you are getting grant only after 1st round of July, so

1. doing medicals at this time will be too early
2. cant say about this 
3. can you elaborate this point ? i am unable to understand


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Dear friends,
EOI was submitted on May 6th with 70 points under 261313. Thanks in advance for addressing my below concern.
1. Do I stand a chance to get invited in the 1st round in July?
2. If answer to question 1 is YES, shall I start to collect documents now , including PCC, tax payment, HR reference letter and etc. It may cost a few days to get them ready. So I would like to start the work early.

Thanks.

通过我的 ONEPLUS A3000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alvinoz said:


> Dear friends,
> EOI was submitted on May 6th with 70 points under 261313. Thanks in advance for addressing my below concern.
> 1. Do I stand a chance to get invited in the 1st round in July?
> 2. If answer to question 1 is YES, shall I start to collect documents now , including PCC, tax payment, HR reference letter and etc. It may cost a few days to get them ready. So I would like to start the work early.
> ...


July 1st round chances are not very high from the looks of it but 2nd round should be high and August 1st Round I have no doubts

You can start collecting the documents immediately 

Cheers


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

OMG....this waiting is killing me...60 points 263312.....submitted 30 May.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

peppi said:


> OMG....this waiting is killing me...60 points 263312.....submitted 30 May.



SkillSelect

2633 has reached its ceiling this year. Ceilings will be reset in July.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

edsuarez8 said:


> Hi my name is Eduardo Suarez, i´m an Electronic engineer, and i submitted my EOI with 65 points. i would like to ask your help in a few matters that are currently confusing me.
> 
> 1._ Should i start my medical examinations right away? or is something fast to do after.
> 2._ i already have the police check from my origin country but should i start getting the australian one?.
> ...


1. wait till.........you lodge visa application or CO contact......your call.
2.AFP-NPC takes only 10-20 days to receive if you are offshore and its matter of a week I suppose if you are onshore........I say again......wait till you lodge.
3.Which occupation?


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

aww, let me relax then!!!


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

Has the June 2017 draw been done? has anyone received their invites yet?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

peppi said:


> Has the June 2017 draw been done? has anyone received their invites yet?


SkillSelect

There will be two invitation rounds in June for 189/489 on June 7th and 21st.
June 7th happened today so many would have got the invite.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Hi all...
I submitted EOI on 16/05/17
code-233411-Electronics Engineer 
Points 60:Age-30;Exp:15;Edu-15
Unfortunately, i will loose 5 points for age after 16 June 2017...
Experts... Should i update my EOI for this reason or if not will they consider my EOI for invitation even after 16/06/17, with 60 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nazeer Salim said:


> Hi all...
> I submitted EOI on 16/05/17
> code-233411-Electronics Engineer
> Points 60:Age-30;Exp:15;Edu-15
> ...


You do not have to do anything 
The computer Will automatically determine that you have become 33 years old and deduct 5 points from the score.
Unfortunately your seniority in the queue will also be lost and the EOI will be treated as lodged on that date

Cheers


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot Mr.Newbeinz...
I am preparing for PTE and EOI will be updated in the 1st week of july.
What are my chances for an invite with 65 points, if my flaged job is not removed from SOL list??
233411-Software Engineer


----------



## jay-cee (Apr 18, 2017)

hi everyone, are there any chance i could be invited this month of June 2017?
I have submitted last june 1 with 70 pts. and until now no invitations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jay-cee said:


> hi everyone, are there any chance i could be invited this month of June 2017?
> I have submitted last june 1 with 70 pts. and until now no invitations.


Please give your ANZSCO Code

Cheers


----------



## jay-cee (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi thanks for the reply.
Here is my ANZSCO 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## jay-cee (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please give your ANZSCO Code
> 
> Cheers


thanks for your reply.

Here is my ANZSCO 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jay-cee said:


> hi everyone, are there any chance i could be invited this month of June 2017?
> I have submitted last june 1 with 70 pts. and until now no invitations.


All the invites for this year have already been issued

You can expect an invite in the 1st round of July 2017 itself, going by the previous statistics


Cheers


----------



## jay-cee (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> All the invites for this year have already been issued
> 
> You can expect an invite in the 1st round of July 2017 itself, going by the previous statistics
> 
> ...



thank you!


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> jay-cee said:
> 
> 
> > hi everyone, are there any chance i could be invited this month of June 2017?
> ...


Where can I check this details? All the invite for this year has been closed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Where can I check this details? All the invite for this year has been closed?


Here you go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028

Cheers


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

Protected file


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I check this details? All the invite for this year has been closed?
> ...


It says from 26-apr itself no invitation. But seems like some got invited on May also.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> It says from 26-apr itself no invitation. But seems like some got invited on May also.


I don't know where you got this information, but I personally believe that this data should be true

Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

sikkandar said:


> It says from 26-apr itself no invitation. But seems like some got invited on May also.


There are only a few occupations like 2631, 2613, 2211, etc (basically all pro-rata) which receive a very high number of applications and so reach their occupation ceiling early. 
SkillSelect
If you go to the above link, it shows that 2211 reached its ceiling on 12th April round and so no invitation after that. You can see for your occupation from the above link. This is for pro-rata occupations.
For non pro-rata, refer this- 
SkillSelect
So all pro-rata occupations reached their ceiling in April itself and there was no inviation for them in May.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > It says from 26-apr itself no invitation. But seems like some got invited on May also.
> ...


I am sorry. I thought it is for all the occupation. I didn't notice the head and the bottom sheets of the excel


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Where can I check this details? All the invite for this year has been closed?


There is still one in less than 2 weeks .I do not know from where some people get their info from.The DIBP website updates the dates for the new invitations a bit late ,but the invitations are carried out every 2 weeks.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Can I apply for NSW(190) with pte 55 for Electrical Engineer?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sikkandar said:


> Where can I check this details? All the invite for this year has been closed?




Only source to check is skillselect, check it and you will know which occupations closed , which are still open for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

alvinoz said:


> Dear friends,
> EOI was submitted on May 6th with 70 points under 261313. Thanks in advance for addressing my below concern.
> 1. Do I stand a chance to get invited in the 1st round in July?
> 2. If answer to question 1 is YES, shall I start to collect documents now , including PCC, tax payment, HR reference letter and etc. It may cost a few days to get them ready. So I would like to start the work early.
> ...


i agree with newbienz's comments on this


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys

On-shore application is faster than off-shore for getting invitation after eoi submission?

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DIANE KIM said:


> Hi guys
> 
> On-shore application is faster than off-shore for getting invitation after eoi submission?
> 
> ...



no, points matter for getting invitation, location doesnt


----------



## farrukhkamal (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
Once visa is granted there will be time limit to enter Australia. I understood that it will be one year from the date of PCC or medical issued whichever is earliest. This limit is calculated from main applicant documents or from both main applicant and spouse.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

farrukhkamal said:


> Hi,
> Once visa is granted there will be time limit to enter Australia. I understood that it will be one year from the date of PCC or medical issued whichever is earliest. This limit is calculated from main applicant documents or from both main applicant and spouse.


based on main applicant. have not seen the principal and the secondary get different IEDs yet.


----------



## mbhasin1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello All, 
I am planning to apply for Australia PR and currently preparing my Experience letter declaration, only issues with one of my Professional experiences is that I have offer letter, experience letter from Parent US company named Uebiz however my pay role was on Indian subsidiary named - Manocha Technologies. Even if I get it mentioned that I was hired by UEBIZ(US Company) , but the problem would be would be that the US company didn't have any registered office in India and also no online documentation or my Experience letter or offer letter mention the relationship between the 2 companies - Uebiz and Manocha Technology. And I don't have any offer letter or Experience letter from Indian Subsidiary - Manocha Technology only document I have on this name is my Pay slip.

I am really confused as to what I should put up as My Company name and address in my Declaration letter.

Please suggest


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

mbhasin1 said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning to apply for Australia PR and currently preparing my Experience letter declaration, only issues with one of my Professional experiences is that I have offer letter, experience letter from Parent US company named Uebiz however my pay role was on Indian subsidiary named - Manocha Technologies. Even if I get it mentioned that I was hired by UEBIZ(US Company) , but the problem would be would be that the US company didn't have any registered office in India and also no online documentation or my Experience letter or offer letter mention the relationship between the 2 companies - Uebiz and Manocha Technology. And I don't have any offer letter or Experience letter from Indian Subsidiary - Manocha Technology only document I have on this name is my Pay slip.
> 
> I am really confused as to what I should put up as My Company name and address in my Declaration letter.
> ...


Ask Manocha to give you a reference letter on their letter head.
Also mention in the letterhead that you were deputed / contracted from the US company.


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I submitted an EOI with 70 points(189 visa) for 2613(Software and Applications Programmers) on 25-March-2017. what are my chances to get an invitation in the first round of July-2017.

Thanks,
Gaurang


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted an EOI with 70 points(189 visa) for 2613(Software and Applications Programmers) on 25-March-2017. what are my chances to get an invitation in the first round of July-2017.
> 
> ...


July 1st Round LOW
July 2nd Round HIGH
Aug 1st Round More or Less sure

Cheers


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted an EOI with 70 points(189 visa) for 2613(Software and Applications Programmers) on 25-March-2017. what are my chances to get an invitation in the first round of July-2017.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was submitted on 25th March? Because my EOI was submitted on 28th March and 29th March i was invited..For same code 261313 and 70 points.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gocool (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I’ve submitted my EOI for both 189 & 190 with 65 & 70 points, what are my chances of getting an invite in 2017 Aug?

Which Invite will more likely come first 189 or 190? If 190, can I still wait for 189 or continue with 190 immediately, please advice?

Thanks
__________________
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points April 2017
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 & 70 for 190 (NSW) June 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Hi 
I filed my EOI in Oct 2016
Software engineer job code
60 points for 189
65 points for 190 NSW

There was no invite.
Got good points in pte..
Updated EOI again in may
70 points for 189
75 points for 190
Got sponsorship mail for NSw in 5 days
And then invite in another 5 days.

I understand that date of filing matters ...for 189 do I stand good chances of invite in July as my EOI would be may now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Hi
> I filed my EOI in Oct 2016
> Software engineer job code
> 60 points for 189
> ...


With 75 points, you would get the invite in the July 1st Round under 190 category 

For 189 1st Round July probability is low, 2nd Round High and Aug 1st Round More or less Sure


Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> Hi
> I filed my EOI in Oct 2016
> Software engineer job code
> 60 points for 189
> ...


Sorry but aren't u going ahead with the NSW 190 invite then ? Not lodging the 190 visa application ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I have to submit NSW visa application by 5th Aug as I got invite on 5th June....I will wait for July to get 189 otherwise I will go ahead with 190


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am going to submit my EOI on 20th June for 2613 with 65 points.

By when should I expect 189 invitation?

Thanks


----------



## mbhasin1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello Thanks for your prompt response - please advise if it would fine to get a reference letter on their letter head from My US parent Company - Uebiz mentioning that I was their employee and located in their subsidiary branch registered in India by name of Manocha Technology. 

Or I get the letter on Manocha Letter head mentioning that I was employee of Uebiz situated in India office.


----------



## mbhasin1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello.. Thanks for your prompt Response, please let me know if it would be equally acceptable if I obtain Reference letter on Letter head of my US parent Company Uebiz - mentioning I have been an employee of Uebiz situated in their Indian Registered office - Manocha Technologies.


----------



## mbhasin1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello.. Thanks for your prompt Response, please let me know if it would be equally acceptable if I obtain Reference letter on Letter head of my US parent Company Uebiz - mentioning I have been an employee of Uebiz situated in their Indian Registered office - Manocha Technologies.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mbhasin1 said:


> Hello Thanks for your prompt response - please advise if it would fine to get a reference letter on their letter head from My US parent Company - Uebiz mentioning that I was their employee and located in their subsidiary branch registered in India by name of Manocha Technology.
> 
> Or I get the letter on Manocha Letter head mentioning that I was employee of Uebiz situated in India office.


As far as I can understand from what you have written above, you are an employee of Manocha Technology 

Please recheck your salary slips and Tax statements, they all must be mentioning Manocha technology 

If this is correct, then get the reference letter on the letterhead of Manocha technology 

That's should suffice 

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am going to submit my EOI on 20th June for 2613 with 65 points.

By when should I expect 189 invitation?

Thanks


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

I contact my agent, regarding to start process of 190 visa. But they are telling, can start after July. Because if any major rule changes, all will get wasted. So better to wait another 25 days to start. 

Is it so?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> I contact my agent, regarding to start process of 190 visa. But they are telling, can start after July. Because if any major rule changes, all will get wasted. So better to wait another 25 days to start.
> 
> Is it so?


He is giving you the correct picture 
There can be major changes to the lists by 1st July 
What will actually happen is a matter of speculation 

Cheers


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> He is giving you the correct picture
> There can be major changes to the lists by 1st July
> What will actually happen is a matter of speculation
> 
> Cheers


If your occupation is removed from the list??? Don't waste time, make an EOI before july 1st.


----------



## trush (Dec 2, 2016)

*EOI for 60 pointers*

Hi All,

I have applied EOI in November with 60 points. Just wondering any chances of getting Invitation after figures reset. Or should increase my points somehow. I have applied for both 189 and 190 NSW.

Thanks
Trusha


----------



## trush (Dec 2, 2016)

trush said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI in November with 60 points in computer network and systems engineer. Just wondering any chances of getting Invitation after figures reset. Or should increase my points somehow. I have applied for both 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


forgot to mention I applied in computer network and systems engineer.

Thanks


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Are you sure it was submitted on 25th March? Because my EOI was submitted on 28th March and 29th March i was invited..For same code 261313 and 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Kaushik_91,

Actually, I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 25-March-2017, but from 11-July-17, I am eligible to claim extra 5 points for my experience, so on 11-July-17 my EOI automatically update with 70 points(65 +5). 

It makes sense that why I did not get an invitation on 29th-March because on that date I have 65 points.


----------



## Gocool (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I?ve submitted my EOI for both 189 & 190 with 65 & 70 points, what are my chances of getting an invite in 2017 Aug?

Which Invite will more likely come first 189 or 190? If 190, can I still wait for 189 or continue with 190 immediately, please advice?

Thanks
__________________
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points April 2017
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 & 70 for 190 (NSW) June 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gocool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I?ve submitted my EOI for both 189 & 190 with 65 & 70 points, what are my chances of getting an invite in 2017 Aug?
> 
> ...


You will most probably get the invitation in July 2017 itself under 190
And by August under 189

I am not sure what will happen to your 189 EOI, once your 190 invite is issued 
I am presuming that it will be put on hold
Please recheck 

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am going to submit my EOI on 20th June for 2613 with 65 points.

By when should I expect 189 invitation?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI on 20th June for 2613 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Anytime after October 2017
Very hard to guess at this stage how many high pointers are waiting for the new year.
After a couple of rounds, the position will be much clearer 

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

I submitted my Eoi on 5th may 2017. 189-65 point and 190-70 point for anzsco =261312. When should I expect 189 invitation and when should I expect 190 invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> I submitted my Eoi on 5th may 2017. 189-65 point and 190-70 point for anzsco =261312. When should I expect 189 invitation and when should I expect 190 invitation?


70 points

July 1st Round low
July 2nd Round High
August 1st Round More or less Sure

65 Points
Oct/Nov 2017 from the looks of it
However the picture will be much clearer after the July rounds

Cheers


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

My career is Electronics Engineer, but my student VIsa is until august. should i renovate that visa or there is a possibility to get invited in august. with 65 points.


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

edsuarez8 said:


> My career is Electronics Engineer, but my student VIsa is until august. should i renovate that visa or there is a possibility to get invited in august. with 65 points.





sultan_azam said:


> with 65 points you are getting grant only after 1st round of July, so
> 
> 1. doing medicals at this time will be too early
> 2. cant say about this
> 3. can you elaborate this point ? i am unable to understand



My career is Electronics Engineer, but my student VIsa is until august. should i renovate that visa or there is a possibility to get invited in august. with 65 points


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> 1. wait till.........you lodge visa application or CO contact......your call.
> 2.AFP-NPC takes only 10-20 days to receive if you are offshore and its matter of a week I suppose if you are onshore........I say again......wait till you lodge.
> 3.Which occupation?



My career is Electronics Engineer, but my student VIsa is until august. should i renovate that visa or there is a possibility to get invited in august. with 65 points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

edsuarez8 said:


> My career is Electronics Engineer, but my student VIsa is until august. should i renovate that visa or there is a possibility to get invited in august. with 65 points.


for 65 pointer, electronics engineer, I think the chances are good to be invited before August


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

edsuarez8 said:


> My career is Electronics Engineer, but my student VIsa is until august. should i renovate that visa or there is a possibility to get invited in august. with 65 points



I can not assume or assure you regarding your invite as I am not aware of changes going to be placed after 1 July 2017.


But, I will suggest you to renew or extend your student visa ,if you don't get an invite by July.

If you hold student visa, let invite come anytime, when you lodge ,you will be given a BV which is safer side in my opinion


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> for 65 pointer, electronics engineer, I think the chances are good to be invited before August


you think so?. i´m quite confuse. for example, electronics engineer is listed as pro rata occupation and the boarders web said that the points were up to 70. but that´s is only before July right?. i mean for the rounds after july the points are going down or they remain as the last round they were admitted?.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

edsuarez8 said:


> you think so?. i´m quite confuse. for example, electronics engineer is listed as pro rata occupation and the boarders web said that the points were up to 70. but that´s is only before July right?. i mean for the rounds after july the points are going down or they remain as the last round they were admitted?.


i think the cut off points will reduce after 1-2 rounds from July


----------



## umairkhanwe (Oct 24, 2016)

Dears,

Anyone has idea about when is the start of 2017-2018 occupation ceiling?

Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

umairkhanwe said:


> Dears,
> 
> Anyone has idea about when is the start of 2017-2018 occupation ceiling?
> 
> Thanks,


I guess it will be July 2017 onward


----------



## Gocool (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will most probably get the invitation in July 2017 itself under 190
> And by August under 189
> 
> I am not sure what will happen to your 189 EOI, once your 190 invite is issued
> ...


Thank You for the response, 

apart from the restrictions on State, are there any differences (or delay) with the VISA process between 189 & 190 ? I'm asking this because, If I get a 190 invite first can I accept it right-away and proceed further or wait for the 189 invite ? 

Also could anyone let me know the documents required after the invite for lodging ?

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Chances for 65 and queue in 2613xx ?*

Hi Guys,

How does the queue look for 65 pointers now in Software Engineer Category. 

I am still waiting and coming November 1st I will become 65 pointer due to increase in my experience. 

Will I be invited in 2017 - 2018 year ? Can I have that hope ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How does the queue look for 65 pointers now in Software Engineer Category.
> 
> ...


You can expect an invite any time from End December to end Jan 2018 going by the present trends
Th picture will become much clearer after the 2 July rounds

Cheers


----------



## phanikanduri99 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my Expression of Interest for Software Engineer on May 5th , 2017 with 65 points under 189 visa . May I know when can I expect an invitation ?

Code 261313 - Software engineer
Date Submitted - may 5th ,2017
Points - 65 

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## aficionado (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,

Submitted EOI for 189 on May 25th, 2017 with 65 points - Code 261313 Software Engineer. 

1) When can I expect an invite? 
2) Should I also submit an EOI for 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aficionado said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submitted EOI for 189 on May 25th, 2017 with 65 points - Code 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


3/4 months should get you a invite under 189

If you want to tie yourself to a particular state for 2 years, you can apply for state sponsorship 
If you can get it, then you can get the invite within August for sure 

Cheers


----------



## phanikanduri99 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my Expression of Interest for Software Engineer on May 5th , 2017 with 65 points under 189 visa . May I know when can I expect an invitation ?

Code 261313 - Software engineer
Date Submitted - may 5th ,2017
Points - 65 

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

phanikanduri99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Expression of Interest for Software Engineer on May 5th , 2017 with 65 points under 189 visa . May I know when can I expect an invitation ?
> 
> ...


Oct/Nov from present data and past trends

Picture will be much clearer after the 2 July rounds 

Cheers


----------



## phanikanduri99 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the Quick reply!!


----------



## phanikanduri99 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my Expression of Interest for Software Engineer on May 5th , 2017 with 65 points under 189 visa . Can any one suggest if I can apply for 190 visa with state sponsorship as I am not living in Australia and also if so Could you please let me know how I can apply for a state sponsorship since this would help me to increase my points to 70

Code 261313 - Software engineer
Date Submitted - may 5th ,2017
Points - 65 

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

phanikanduri99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Expression of Interest for Software Engineer on May 5th , 2017 with 65 points under 189 visa . Can any one suggest if I can apply for 190 visa with state sponsorship as I am not living in Australia and also if so Could you please let me know how I can apply for a state sponsorship since this would help me to increase my points to 70
> 
> ...


You can just tick the State sponsorship button in the EOI if you want to apply and then chose all the states or any particular state that you want

Moreover, 65 points is not. A bad score and you stand a reasonable good chance of getting an invite by Oct/ Nov

Cheers


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*7th June round*



denverule said:


> I am a chemical engineer with 65 points and submitted EOI on the May 30th as well. Based on the responses I have received, It seems likely that we would get an ITA in the next invitation round.


Did you get the invite in the first round of June??


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Probable data of invite*

Hi All,

Thank you for continuing to share your valuable inputs.

Please can experts let me know when can i expect an invite for the below profile.

Code - 261412 - Developer programmer


EOI submitted - Mar 2017. updated June 2017

Points - 70

Applied for 189 only (currently i am planning to avoid state sponsorship / nomination i.e 190).


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

phanikanduri99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Expression of Interest for Software Engineer on May 5th , 2017 with 65 points under 189 visa . May I know when can I expect an invitation ?
> 
> ...


it will be better to have invite hopes after mid of November


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for continuing to share your valuable inputs.
> 
> ...



i think it is 261312, with 70 points there are high chances for July/August rounds


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Shrutid6 said:


> Hi,
> I am a chemical engineer from India. I submitted my EOI on May 30, 2017. My points are 70 for subclass 189.
> I know that chemical engineering is one of the flagged occupations in the new list and may be taken off in July 2017.
> What are my chances of getting an invite in June 2017? will it be affected by the fact that this occupation is soon going to be removed? the number of invite for 2016-17 is currently 758/1000 for chemical and material engineers.
> ...


Did you get the invite in the first round of June?


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Shrutid6 said:


> Hi,
> I am a chemical engineer from India. I submitted my EOI on May 30, 2017. My points are 70 for subclass 189.
> I know that chemical engineering is one of the flagged occupations in the new list and may be taken off in July 2017.
> What are my chances of getting an invite in June 2017? will it be affected by the fact that this occupation is soon going to be removed? the number of invite for 2016-17 is currently 758/1000 for chemical and material engineers.
> ...


Did you get the invite during first round of June? As of 25th MAY 802/1000 invites were given. So further ~50 shld hv been given on 7th June round. 
Chem Eng has been flagged for last 3/4 years. Still remained on the list. 

I hope u got the invite. 
Any other got invite on 7th June round?


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*invite??*



denverule said:


> I am a chemical engineer with 65 points and submitted EOI on the May 30th as well. Based on the responses I have received, It seems likely that we would get an ITA in the next invitation round.


have u received invite??


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think it is 261312, with 70 points there are high chances for July/August rounds


Thank you, my typo on code.


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*June 7th*

why ppl are not posting abt 7th June round?? I have seen only one person receiving 189 Invite?? Others?


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

I received my invite on 7th June round and I have lodged my visa and uploaded all docs on the same day including pcc. Medicals was done 1 week prior using my health declaration. Basically all docs were front uploaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

jithooos said:


> I received my invite on 7th June round and I have lodged my visa and uploaded all docs on the same day including pcc. Medicals was done 1 week prior using my health declaration. Basically all docs were front uploaded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one person I was talking was you only 

Others have not posted anything yet. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

489 or 190?? Which one is better .

What are the chances to receive an invite ( 489 and 190) with 60 points in occupation 342315( Elec. Inst. trade worker)?
Actually I have submitted EOI under 489 only, as can claim 50 point + 10 from state.Still lack 5 point to fulfil eligibility for 190 as having only 50 points and will complete 55 points after 1st Aug. 2017 
Once I receive a invitation under 489, can i withdraw the invitation? and proceed for a fresh invitation under 190?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> 489 or 190?? Which one is better .
> 
> What are the chances to receive an invite ( 489 and 190) with 60 points in occupation 342315( Elec. Inst. trade worker)?
> Actually I have submitted EOI under 489 only, as can claim 50 point + 10 from state.Still lack 5 point to fulfil eligibility for 190 as having only 50 points and will complete 55 points after 1st Aug. 2017
> Once I receive a invitation under 489, can i withdraw the invitation? and proceed for a fresh invitation under 190?


190 is better and in fact 342315 is in MTSSL, you can get get invited for 189, why do you wanna go for 190/489, 189 is far better 

if points are the case then 190 is better than 489, you can let go the invitation for 489 if you are confident on getting an invite for 190

try if you can make 60 overall by adding partner points or improving english skills and then go for 189...


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 190 is better and in fact 342315 is in MTSSL, you can get get invited for 189, why do you wanna go for 190/489, 189 is far better
> 
> if points are the case then 190 is better than 489, you can let go the invitation for 489 if you are confident on getting an invite for 190
> 
> try if you can make 60 overall by adding partner points or improving english skills and then go for 189...


What are the chances to receive an invite with 60 points in my occupation?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> What are the chances to receive an invite with 60 points in my occupation?


for 189, with 60 points you can get invited in 1-2 rounds....


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new here and have had a good look through the different threads. I am interested in people's opinion on the likelihood of receiving a 189 invitation in July or August with the new migration year (obviously not withstanding any changes in the skills list). 

My breakdown is as follows:

EOI submitted 09/06/2017
189 points: 75
English: IELTS Level 9 - 20 Points
Age: 29 - 30 Points
Education level: 15 Points
Years of experience: 6 years - 10 Points
ANZSCO: 233914 - Engineering Technologist (Engineers Australia accreditation completed)

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> What are the chances to receive an invite with 60 points in my occupation?


Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3
3423	Electronics Trades Workers	1993	56
Go through the above two links. Your occupation is on MLTSSL and you can get 189 invite if you have 60 points in the next round which will be on 21st June as only 56 have been invited out of 1993. So, try to reach to 60 points before 21st June if you can although the time is less now. No idea about 190/489.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

nishish said:


> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3
> 3423	Electronics Trades Workers	1993	56
> Go through the above two links. Your occupation is on MLTSSL and you can get 189 invite if you have 60 points in the next round which will be on 21st June as only 56 have been invited out of 1993. So, try to reach to 60 points before 21st June if you can although the time is less now. No idea about 190/489.


Are there any chances of major changes in Visa rules on 01st July 2017? As my agent is scaring me that your occupation may be removed on 1st July 2017 and forcing me to proceed further with 489 ( SS or family).

Is there any difference in EOI 189 and 190 invitations? As you said "you are not sure about 190"?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here and have had a good look through the different threads. I am interested in people's opinion on the likelihood of receiving a 189 invitation in July or August with the new migration year (obviously not withstanding any changes in the skills list).
> 
> ...


as per my understanding the probability of receiving an invite is high whenever they start sending invites


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

karanbansal91 said:


> Are there any chances of major changes in Visa rules on 01st July 2017? As my agent is scaring me that your occupation may be removed on 1st July 2017 and forcing me to proceed further with 489 ( SS or family).
> 
> Is there any difference in EOI 189 and 190 invitations? As you said "you are not sure about 190"?



How much he/she is charging ?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Are there any chances of major changes in Visa rules on 01st July 2017? As my agent is scaring me that your occupation may be removed on 1st July 2017 and forcing me to proceed further with 489 ( SS or family).
> 
> Is there any difference in EOI 189 and 190 invitations? As you said "you are not sure about 190"?


I said that I don't have much knowledge about visa 190 so I cannot comment on your 190 chances.
The major difference between 189 and 190 is that 190 gives you 5 state sponsorship points if the state decides to nominate you. You have to check states list for that and see if your occupation in on any state list. Other than this, with 189 you can live in any state in Australia but with 190 there is a moral obligation to stay for 2 years in the state which invites you.
https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-MLTSSL-2016-17
The above link shows the occupations which are flagged for the current year. Neither is your occupation flagged not has a caveat. So, I don't see a possibility of it being removed.
However, no one can tell for sure which occupation will be on the new list and which will be removed. We can only predict by some indicators.
The new list will be in some time(before 1st July) and then we will know for sure.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

joshyakovlev said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here and have had a good look through the different threads. I am interested in people's opinion on the likelihood of receiving a 189 invitation in July or August with the new migration year (obviously not withstanding any changes in the skills list).
> 
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
You can refer to the above link for the trend of ET last year.
I think with 75 points you should get an invite in the first round itself.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

jp mosa said:


> how much he/she is charging ?


3000 aud


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the message.

I cannot see on the link where exactly I can view trends for Engineering Technologist, as it just takes me to the Skill Select homepage?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

joshyakovlev said:


> Thanks for the message.
> 
> I cannot see on the link where exactly I can view trends for Engineering Technologist, as it just takes me to the Skill Select homepage?


When you click on the link, it takes you to the skill select homepage. 
From there you can click on previous, current, next invitation rounds.
At the end of each page, there is a table for pro-rata occupations. ET is pro-rata and under ANZSCO group 2339 as it is 233914. Here you can see what was the Date of effect(DOE) for the person who got invited in any particular round. This is the last person for that round. If your DOE is before that and you have cut-off points you will get the invite in that round otherwise later. By going through each round of last year, you can see the trend.


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

I am looking for some help in getting my experience letter mentioning roles and responsibilities of system analyst


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the advice on looking at trends. So it would seem with 75 points I have a good chance in the first invitation round in July, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bomd (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi,

I've seen that it's been a year that invitation cut-offs for 2613 are at least 65 points. 

I have only 60 points for 189 and following this trend I will never be invited. =(

Therefore, I was wondering if a software developer applying for 190 with 65 has any chance?

Does anybody have any inside on this?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bomd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen that it's been a year that invitation cut-offs for 2613 are at least 65 points.
> 
> ...


How you get the points, is immaterial in the DIBP rounds

Higher points get preference irrespective of dates lodged and in equal points earlier DOE applications get preference

With 65 points, you can get an invite within 2/3 months of lodging your EOI for 261313

You are correct in deducing that going by previous data the chances of getting invited with 60 points for 261313 is practically NIL

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sathish4sree said:


> I am looking for some help in getting my experience letter mentioning roles and responsibilities of system analyst


what help exactly ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Bomd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen that it's been a year that invitation cut-offs for 2613 are at least 65 points.
> 
> ...


around 11-12 persons having 60+5 261313 got invited during 2016-17


----------



## Bomd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks,

So even if I go for 190 with 60+5 I might not be invited this year. 

sad reality =/


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

*How to proceed*

Can somebody please suggest?

I have filled for EOI on 6th June with 75 points.
As far as I understand, the Visa application has to be completed within 60 days of invite.

I might fly to US for around 6 months on my current US visa. 
What if I dont file visa right now. How long will my Invite be valid for me to file visa on that? In case it expires after 60 days, do I need to file the EOI again? would I have to go through PTE/ IELTS again as well?

Whats suggestive here?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, 
@sultan_azam and newbienz

Pls clarify,If I apply for EOI in 489 and got a invite in same, Can I able to submit EOI in 190 after that?
Actually I want to proceed in 190 but as 1st July is near, hence dnt want to take risk to wait for my 190 eligibility completion therefore applied for 489 EOI before 1st July.


----------



## Bomd (Jun 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How you get the points, is immaterial in the DIBP rounds
> 
> Higher points get preference irrespective of dates lodged and in equal points earlier DOE applications get preference
> 
> ...


Thanks!

When you say that with 65 points it would take about 3 months you are referring to 190, right?

Cheers


----------



## Bomd (Jun 14, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> around 11-12 persons having 60+5 261313 got invited during 2016-17


Thanks!

Do you mind do share the source of this information so that next time I don`t need to ask?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bomd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you mind do share the source of this information so that next time I don`t need to ask?
> 
> Cheers


You can see it in immitracker

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190

Just query on 261313

Cheers


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

But that is only based upon people who have actually shared their case on immitracker, not on the actual data/statistics?!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> But that is only based upon people who have actually shared their case on immitracker, not on the actual data/statistics?!


That's true

But to get an idea just multiply by a factor of 10 or 15 as the estimate that about 6 to 9% of all visas granted are reflected on immitracker 

I think you can research through the Skillselect site also but I think in that you may have to check each round results 
Not much idea about that but you can explore it

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Help Pls.*

Pls clarify,If I apply for EOI in 489 and got a invite in same, Can I able to submit EOI in 190 after that?
Actually I want to proceed in 190 but as 1st July is near, hence dnt want to take risk to wait for my 190 eligibility completion therefore applied for 489 EOI before 1st July.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Pls clarify,If I apply for EOI in 489 and got a invite in same, Can I able to submit EOI in 190 after that?
> Actually I want to proceed in 190 but as 1st July is near, hence dnt want to take risk to wait for my 190 eligibility completion therefore applied for 489 EOI before 1st July.


489 is a temporary visa whereas 190 is a permanent visa

Recently a member got both the grants one day after the other 

So obviously he must have both the application being processed simultaneously 

Please recheck the posts made in the past 2/3 days and see if you can locate the thread and if yours and his conditions are similar 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Pls clarify,If I apply for EOI in 489 and got a invite in same, Can I able to submit EOI in 190 after that?
> Actually I want to proceed in 190 but as 1st July is near, hence dnt want to take risk to wait for my 190 eligibility completion therefore applied for 489 EOI before 1st July.


Just submitting an EOI will not help you if the rules change.

They will just cancel all pending EOIs for the categories which are removed from further issues of visas

In fact even getting an invite and submitting the application with all fees before 1st July may not be good enough which we have seen that all the applicants for 457 whose jobs were removed from eligibility on 18th April were asked to claim back the application fees , and the visas were not processed further

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Just submitting an EOI will not help you if the rules change.
> 
> They will just cancel all pending EOIs for the categories which are removed from further issues of visas
> 
> ...


Actually I am worried by review of occupations in STATE (SA) rather than OVERALL CHANGES. My occupation is already under supplementary conditions in SA, hence having a risk of closing provided SS to 190 applicants .

Your information shared matters a lot for me.


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just submitting an EOI will not help you if the rules change.
> 
> They will just cancel all pending EOIs for the categories which are removed from further issues of visas
> 
> ...


457 was different case as they removed whole category of that visa. Unless they remove 489 completely on july 1st , no need to worry if u apply for invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryannav13 said:


> 457 was different case as they removed whole category of that visa. Unless they remove 489 completely on july 1st , no need to worry if u apply for invitation.


Again you are misinformed

457 Visas are still being issued even today.
It will be removed only in April 2018

I got my 457 Visa after 19th April 2017, so I know what I am talking about
Only 200 jobs were removed from the list and a differentiation was made between issue of 2 years and 4 years validity

Please do some basic research before you start giving advise to other members

Cheers


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Can somebody please suggest?*

Can somebody please suggest?

I have filled for EOI on 6th June with 75 points.
As far as I understand, the Visa application has to be completed within 60 days of invite.

I might fly to US for around 6 months on my current US visa. 
What if I dont file visa right now. How long will my Invite be valid for me to file visa on that? In case it expires after 60 days, do I need to file the EOI again? would I have to go through PTE/ IELTS again as well?

Whats suggestive here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> Can somebody please suggest?
> 
> I have filled for EOI on 6th June with 75 points.
> As far as I understand, the Visa application has to be completed within 60 days of invite.
> ...


You don't have to be physically present in India when you file for the visa
You can file from USA also 

Now coming to the 2nd part
You are correct the invute will ,lapse in 60 days

You will have to fill a new EOI again and wait for a fresh invite

Your PTE IELTS score will remain valid as per their dates irrespective of you having not utilised the invite 

If you are sure not to use the invite, then better to withdraw the EOI and relodge it again when you are ready to file for the visa application 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> @sultan_azam and newbienz
> 
> Pls clarify,If I apply for EOI in 489 and got a invite in same, Can I able to submit EOI in 190 after that?
> Actually I want to proceed in 190 but as 1st July is near, hence dnt want to take risk to wait for my 190 eligibility completion therefore applied for 489 EOI before 1st July.


if you have ticked 489 & 190 within same eoi and if you get invited for 489 by DIBP then the eoi will freeze and you wont be able to get invite for 190 on that eoi

better to have 2 eoi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Bomd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you mind do share the source of this information so that next time I don`t need to ask?
> 
> Cheers


myimmitracker -- as told by newbienz... 


it is not the entire data set, but you can get some idea


----------



## transient (Jun 16, 2017)

EOI Submitted 13/06/2017

Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
PTE: 20 points

233311 Electrical Engineer (65 points)


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi All, (subscribing...)

Can someone advise on my below queries, please.

1. what is the level of employment verification done during the visa/grant process. will they reach out to the employer or will they reach out to the person who has provided the reference for ACS.
2. I have a medical history so worried about the visa/grant. I can PM the details on my medicals for someone who can assist

Details:
Code:261111
points:70
Visa: 189
EOI: 12th May'17


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

transient said:


> EOI Submitted 13/06/2017
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

srijai said:


> Hi All, (subscribing...)
> 
> Can someone advise on my below queries, please.
> 
> ...


this may give some idea on emp verification http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

*Eoi*

Thank you Sultan.

Is it fair to presume that I may get invite during August rounds basis the details below:

EOI: 12th may
Points: 70
Code: 261111
Visa:189


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srijai said:


> Thank you Sultan.
> 
> Is it fair to presume that I may get invite during August rounds basis the details below:
> 
> ...


Very very high chances

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

srijai said:


> Thank you Sultan.
> 
> Is it fair to presume that I may get invite during August rounds basis the details below:
> 
> ...


Yes, probably even the 2nd round of July if there aren't too many DIBP changes or surprises.

We will know for sure by 1st July. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saakshi.syal said:


> Hello!
> What is the average waiting time to get EOI invitation for 189 visa?
> I applied for Software Engineer in April. Also applied for state sponsorship but have not got any replies yet.
> Would like to hear from you all.
> ...


You don't get any advantage in asking the same question in multiple threads

Cheers


----------



## sammy_ziggler (Nov 19, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You don't get any advantage in asking the same question in multiple threads
> 
> Cheers


I didn't know where would i get a reply.
Noted, thanks!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

transient said:


> EOI Submitted 13/06/2017
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3
You may get the invitation ion 21st June round.
968/1254 invited till 24th May. Check the link.
Goodluck.


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi All,

My details are mentioned below:-

Is there any chances of getting invited in the coming Rounds from July.

ANZSCO: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 10 (60/65/70)
ACS Result: 03/06/17
IELTS: R 7 L 7 S 7.5 W 7
PTE-A: Will give on 15/07/2017
EOI 189: 04/06/17
EOI 190 VIC: 04/06/17
EOI 489 Relative Sponsor: 15/06/2017


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Again you are misinformed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey newbienz

I have lodged for 189 subclass on 7th June. Thr are speculations that my job will be removed from the list on July 1st. In that case, will it affect my application?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binjoep (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys,
I am currently working in Aus(NSW) on a 457 and going to submit my EOI. I have total 70 points for 189. Do you think I should go with both 189 and 190? Or just 189?

If I go for 190, which state has the best chances for a quick invitation? Are there any differences in the processes/timeframes between 189/190? Apologies if this has already been answered in the forum.

Cheers,
B


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

binjoep said:


> Guys,
> I am currently working in Aus(NSW) on a 457 and going to submit my EOI. I have total 70 points for 189. Do you think I should go with both 189 and 190? Or just 189?
> 
> If I go for 190, which state has the best chances for a quick invitation? Are there any differences in the processes/timeframes between 189/190? Apologies if this has already been answered in the forum.
> ...


Whats your ANZSCO Code ?

Cheers


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi All,

My details are mentioned below:-

Is there any chances of getting invited in the coming Rounds from July. Sorry for posting it again.

ANZSCO: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 10 (60/65/70)
ACS Result: 03/06/17
IELTS: R 7 L 7 S 7.5 W 7
PTE-A: Will give on 15/07/2017
EOI 189: 04/06/17
EOI 190 VIC: 04/06/17
EOI 489 Relative Sponsor: 15/06/2017


----------



## binjoep (Feb 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Whats your ANZSCO Code ?
> 
> Cheers


I am applying for 261312- Dev Programmer. Thanks mate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jithooos said:


> Hey newbienz
> 
> I have lodged for 189 subclass on 7th June. Thr are speculations that my job will be removed from the list on July 1st. In that case, will it affect my application??
> 
> ...


In the past they have always processed the application which were already lodged prior to the removal date

So mostly you should be safe, although the priority for processing such application is low and you should expect som delay in grant of the PR

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

binjoep said:


> Guys,
> I am currently working in Aus(NSW) on a 457 and going to submit my EOI. I have total 70 points for 189. Do you think I should go with both 189 and 190? Or just 189?
> 
> If I go for 190, which state has the best chances for a quick invitation? Are there any differences in the processes/timeframes between 189/190? Apologies if this has already been answered in the forum.
> ...


In my opinion you should get an invite under 189 latest by Ausgust 1st Round or in the worst case by August 2nd Round
So no,point in applying for 190

Moreover, as per latest data released by DIBP, 190 applications are facing a. 7-13 months delay against a 4-6 months delay for 189

So it's a no brainier that you stick to 189

Cheers


----------



## binjoep (Feb 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion you should get an invite under 189 latest by Ausgust 1st Round or in the worst case by August 2nd Round
> So no,point in applying for 190
> 
> Moreover, as per latest data released by DIBP, 190 applications are facing a. 7-13 months delay against a 4-6 months delay for 189
> ...


Thanks Bro. Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

abhinav19050 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My details are mentioned below:-
> 
> ...


Rounds matter for 189.
With 60 total score you have almost 0 chances for 189 invite as the competition is extremely high for BA.

Try to increase your Eng score.

190 / 489 invites are not round dependent and very random. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nishant_yadav (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI(189) for 261312(developer programmer) on 13 June 2017 with 65 points.

Will I be able to get invitation till Aug 2017?


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In the past they have always processed the application which were already lodged prior to the removal date
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the reply. Will the delay be more than 6 months ?? Just to know !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jithooos said:


> Thank you for the reply. Will the delay be more than 6 months ?? Just to know !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chances of getting grant in 6 months are high, that's all one can say
Nothing is certain 

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

abhinav19050 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My details are mentioned below:-
> 
> ...


how did you manage to launch EOI 190 in June for VIC under ICT code when it is closed??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> how did you manage to launch EOI 190 in June for VIC under ICT code when it is closed??


Vic is closed for direct application 
In the DIBP website EOI you can tick Vic under 190 and apply
How far will VIC seriously consider that application is another matter

Cheers


----------



## sammy_ziggler (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking at anzscosearch.com/occupation-ceilings-2016-17, the ceiling has reached for all software Anzsco codes.
Will that revise in July?


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> how did you manage to launch EOI 190 in June for VIC under ICT code when it is closed??


Hi, 

You can apply to any state for 190 by selecting the particular state while submitting the EOI. It depends on the state whether to consider the submitted EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhinav19050 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can apply to any state for 190 by selecting the particular state while submitting the EOI. It depends on the state whether to consider the submitted EOI.


That's correct 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saakshi.syal said:


> Looking at anzscosearch.com/occupation-ceilings-2016-17, the ceiling has reached for all software Anzsco codes.
> Will that revise in July?


On 1st July the count will be reset to 0

What will be the allocation for ICT for the new year remains to be seen

Cheers


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my updated EOI on 13/06/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 65 points for 189, is there a chance that I would be invited? 

Thanks in advance

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
Age : 28 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 5.7 Years (5 points)
Education	: MCA (15 points)
PTE A : (S - 80, W - 65, R - 67, L - 66) (10 Points) 
Spouse point : 5 points 
ACS Results	: 27/09/2016, Positive
Total Points 189 : 65
189 EOI : 13/06/2017
Total Points 190 (NSW) : 70
190 EOI	: 13/06/2017
Invite : Pending


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sowndar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my updated EOI on 13/06/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 65 points for 189, is there a chance that I would be invited?
> 
> ...


You should expect an invite by SEP/OCT under 189
190 is totally dependent on the states own criterias and cannot be predicted

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*

Are results out for 7 June 2017 round?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi friends!

After the receieved invitation for 189 application, do you think it is ok to apply for tourist visa before PR? 

Before appyling to the PR, I want to have a tourist visa and visit the country for a while.

Also, would it be ok to be there in Oz when I apply to the PR or expect an answer to my application?

Is there any problems for being on a tourist visa onshore?


Thank you, love you all!


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi - can i get some experts comment on how soon can i expect an invitation.


ANZSCO Code: 261313
Skills Assessment: 10 Jan 2017
PTE-A 1 Mar 2017
Subclass 189
EOI lodged: 8 Mar 2017
65 points: 25 age, 15 degree, 15 work experience, 10 language


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> After the receieved invitation for 189 application, do you think it is ok to apply for tourist visa before PR?
> 
> ...



U have visited Aus already. Why u want to visit on tourist visa? U shld get invite on 21st. U may need to submit documents as soon as possible before 1st july. 189 process might be over in 2/3 months if u submit all documents.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

ryannav13 said:


> U have visited Aus already. Why u want to visit on tourist visa? U shld get invite on 21st. U may need to submit documents as soon as possible before 1st july. 189 process might be over in 2/3 months if u submit all documents.



I just need to visit Oz for 1-2 months first. I will do the 189 application later, I have 60 days to pay that 3600 AUD, not that easy ! 

Is it ok if I apply for tourist visa when Im invited for 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


> I just need to visit Oz for 1-2 months first. I will do the 189 application later, I have 60 days to pay that 3600 AUD, not that easy !
> 
> Is it ok if I apply for tourist visa when Im invited for 189?


I don't think there is any restriction on applying and getting a tourist visa in your case

But On one hand you are saying that arranging 3600 AUD is difficult for you and on the other hand you want to come to Australia for tourism for 1-2 months which is a very costly country

Don't understand the logic as I am sure you will end up spending much more then 3,600 AUD on this trip which you could have utilised better to pay immediately for your visa fees and getting in the queue for grant

But after all,it is your money and life and who am I to advise
Couldn't resist This observation from a financial analyst point of view

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I don't think there is any restriction on applying and getting a tourist visa in your case
> 
> But On one hand you are saying that arranging 3600 AUD is difficult for you and on the other hand you want to come to Australia for tourism for 1-2 months which is a very costly country
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the response and kindly answer.
I ve stayed a year and a half before and I have some contacts, I want to check work options and be sure about if I really want to go now. For this instance, I need 1-2 months there and see what is going on.

I can do the application there and wait for the grant onshore right? I could apply for bridging visa if the grant takes long time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Thanks a lot for the response and kindly answer.
> I ve stayed a year and a half before and I have some contacts, I want to check work options and be sure about if I really want to go now. For this instance, I need 1-2 months there and see what is going on.
> 
> I can do the application there and wait for the grant onshore right? I could apply for bridging visa if the grant takes long time?


you are eligible for a bridging visa only if you are on a work visa
On a tourist visa you would not be eligible .
You would have to leave Australia before your tourist visa expires even if your grant application is pending 

You will have to declare in the application that you are onshore when submitting the visa application and then when you return to Turkey, you can file the form 1022 to declare that you are offshore 

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

newbienz said:


> you are eligible for a bridging visa only if you are on a work visa
> On a tourist visa you would not be eligible .
> You would have to leave Australia before your tourist visa expires even if your grant application is pending
> 
> ...


newbienz, thank you very much, seriously!!!!
you just made my path now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


> newbienz, thank you very much, seriously!!!!
> you just made my path now


Is it that you have decided to,pay the Visa fees instead of going to Australia?
If you don't mind sharing
Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Is it that you have decided to,pay the Visa fees instead of going to Australia?
> If you don't mind sharing
> Cheers


I was going to search for how to manage 189 process if I need to go with tourist visa.

I will wait for invitation and also wait to see if they remove 2331 materials engineer from the list. So many variables in my life, I dont know what to do yet.

But I know how to go on 189 if I go with tourist visa, thanks to you 

Cheers mate


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

kubaza said:


> I was going to search for how to manage 189 process if I need to go with tourist visa.
> 
> I will wait for invitation and also wait to see if they remove 2331 materials engineer from the list. So many variables in my life, I dont know what to do yet.
> 
> ...


U ll be getting 189 Visa invitation this week with 60 points as still 100+ visa hv to be issud. Why are u caring if they remove 2331 on 1st July or not. It wont affect your invitation. Ur replies do not seem too logical.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Good luck everyone who are expecting an invite today...

round starts at 00:00 AEST


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

Hello 
I have front uploaded all my docs including pcc and medicals. So If all doc are in order, will there be a co contact ?? How will I know the status of application ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Good luck everyone who are expecting an invite today...
> 
> round starts at 00:00 AEST


I thought they happen only on Wednesday?

Cheers


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx
what does visa date of effect mean ?

one more question. can we see when eoi submitted for that particular point. for instance if the min point accepted is 65 then how we can know when eoi submitted for that point ? to estimate the size of backlog ? hope it s clear what I try to explain.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I thought they happen only on Wednesday?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah 00:00 aest will be wednesday

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bulop said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx
> what does visa date of effect mean ?
> 
> one more question. can we see when eoi submitted for that particular point. for instance if the min point accepted is 65 then how we can know when eoi submitted for that point ? to estimate the size of backlog ? hope it s clear what I try to explain.


Your question is not clear

Visa date of effect here means date of effect of eoi,

The purpose here is that all eoi(s) submitted on or before the date mentioned with the points mentioned (65/70/75) were invited in that particular round

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jithooos said:


> Hello
> I have front uploaded all my docs including pcc and medicals. So If all doc are in order, will there be a co contact ?? How will I know the status of application ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, this thread is for invitations, please post in 189 visa lodge thread, you will get better replies

Reply for your query-
Case officer will contact you if they need any document, the status may change to "assessment in progress" or "information requested" or " finalised"

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hi - can i get some experts comment on how soon can i expect an invitation.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ...


2nd round of July - very low chances
1st round of august - good chances
2nd round of august - very high chances

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Your question is not clear
> 
> Visa date of effect here means date of effect of eoi,
> 
> ...


thanks 
that answer was very clear for my question.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kubaza said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> After the receieved invitation for 189 application, do you think it is ok to apply for tourist visa before PR?
> 
> ...


Apply PR after you have tourist visa, it will be safe

There is not much difference in applying onshore/offshore

Just keep in mind the 60 days time to apply visa after invitation
Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

7th June round results published

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-june-2017-round-results.aspx

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Payments options*

Hi All, Please can anyone let me know how do we pay for AU PR.

is there only debit / credit card option or they provide bank account details as well ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chint said:


> Hi All, Please let know how do we pay for AU PR.
> 
> is there only debit / credit card option or they provide bank account details as well ?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application


We can use travel cards from any bank hdfc/icici etc
Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kubaza said:


> Thanks a lot for the response and kindly answer.
> I ve stayed a year and a half before and I have some contacts, I want to check work options and be sure about if I really want to go now. For this instance, I need 1-2 months there and see what is going on.
> 
> I can do the application there and wait for the grant onshore right? I could apply for bridging visa if the grant takes long time?


If you are in Australia on a visitor visa and lodge a valid 189 or 190 (or any other visa) application, you will automatically be granted a bridging visa. You don't apply for a bridging visa separately. The bridging visa may or may not allow you to work while you wait for your application to be processed, you would need to check the conditions on the bridging visa when it is sent to you.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you are in Australia on a visitor visa and lodge a valid 189 or 190 (or any other visa) application, you will automatically be granted a bridging visa. You don't apply for a bridging visa separately. The bridging visa may or may not allow you to work while you wait for your application to be processed, you would need to check the conditions on the bridging visa when it is sent to you.


Can we apply to work permit for any good job opportunity,if we have already applied for PR under 189 but still waiting for invitation?


----------



## ekta1988 (Jan 13, 2017)

Dear All,

My points break up:

1. Age - 30 points
2. PTE - 20 points ( W- 90, R - 84, S - 90, L - 90)
3. Post-graduate - 15 points
4. Work Exp - 5 points 
Total 70 points.

I will complete 7 years of experience on 1st July 2017 (5 years according to my ACS assessment - ACS subtracted 2 years)

Hence *total points will be 75 on 1st July*.

ANZCO code 261311 - Analyst Programmer

Should I expect the invitation in 1st round or 2nd round of July.

Asking because planning to apply for PCC and meds accordingly.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My points break up:
> 
> ...


http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Please see this link, you should have it in the first round best case , worse case 2nd round of July.

If the rules remain same, which we will find out by 1st July.

By the way our score is same and even I get 5 points on 1st July.

Just that I am for 261111. Good luck !



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ekta1988 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My points break up:
> 
> ...


Chances are high for first round, but last year none from prorata received invite in July, so keep that in mind while proceeding for PCC/medicals

If you need to take PCC only from India then go for it around mid of July

If USA PCC is involved then apply it now

If invites are issued for prorata then there are high chances that you will get in first round, but I will say, see the trend in July, 
At last you have 60 days to apply visa after receiving invite, you can do PCC/meds during that and apply visa subsequently

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Chances are high for first round, but last year none from prorata received invite in July, so keep that in mind while proceeding for PCC/medicals
> 
> If you need to take PCC only from India then go for it around mid of July
> 
> ...


None from prorata received in July inspite of the previous / last round cutoffs ? 

What could be the reason ? Who else will they invite in July then ? 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> None from prorata received in July inspite of the previous / last round cutoffs ?
> 
> What could be the reason ? Who else will they invite in July then ?
> 
> ...


Last year July round was unexpected, as I remember none of prorata occupation were invited, reason is not disclosed by dibp, may be there was some technical issue

Non prorata occupation applicants got invited

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application
> 
> We can use travel cards from any bank hdfc/icici etc
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



yeh correct. i thought of using my AU account, looks like in the link provided, there is a BPAY option to transfer between the accounts. by any chance did you saw facility saying transfer to this account number while paying ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Chances are high for first round, but last year none from prorata received invite in July, so keep that in mind while proceeding for PCC/medicals
> 
> If you need to take PCC only from India then go for it around mid of July
> 
> ...


As per this link 60 invites were given out at 70 points in 1st round of July for 261111

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chint said:


> yeh correct. i thought of using my AU account, looks like in the link provided, there is a BPAY option to transfer between the accounts. by any chance did you saw facility saying transfer to this account number while paying ?


I haven't heard about that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> As per this link 60 invites were given out at 70 points in 1st round of July for 261111
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview
> 
> ...


Mate, read this till the end


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/6-july-2016-round-results

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekta1988 (Jan 13, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Chances are high for first round, but last year none from prorata received invite in July, so keep that in mind while proceeding for PCC/medicals
> 
> If you need to take PCC only from India then go for it around mid of July
> 
> ...


Only Indian PCC is involved however my husband's passport was issued under tatkaal scheme so no police verification was done at the time of passport issuance so I am afraid even Indian PCC might take a month as actual police verification is involved. Should he start the process now itself?

Also, in my case I had already taken a PCC last year for Australia Visa which is expiring on 8th July 2017. Would the Passport Office create any problem while issuing the PCC again?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ekta1988 said:


> Only Indian PCC is involved however my husband's passport was issued under tatkaal scheme so no police verification was done at the time of passport issuance so I am afraid even Indian PCC might take a month as actual police verification is involved. Should he start the process now itself?
> 
> Also, in my case I had already taken a PCC last year for Australia Visa which is expiring on 8th July 2017. Would the Passport Office create any problem while issuing the PCC again?


Passport office - totally unpredictable

It will be better to wait for invite, apply pcc after that, let police verification happen, it will be over within a month(maximum), 

Get through with medicals in the meanwhile (if you want to submit all docs from your end)
Apply visa as soon as you get pcc



Doing pcc/meds too early gives a tough ied if visa processing takes long

You can do medicals immediately after applying visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

how long does it take to get Australian PCC from overseas ? is this an online process ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> how long does it take to get Australian PCC from overseas ? is this an online process ?



Here you go

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

Cheers


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

All the best for those who are expecting an invitation in 15 min


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> All the best for those who are expecting an invitation in 15 min


Does ppl receive invitation in one go or whole Wednesday??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryannav13 said:


> Does ppl receive invitation in one go or whole Wednesday??


It's in 1 go

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application
> 
> 
> We can use travel cards from any bank hdfc/icici etc
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


HDFC is not giving the cards unless you have visa. I tried a lot with them. ICICI gave me the card just based on the 190 invitation letter. Go with ICICI.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:
1. June 07, 2017 round results
2. State Nominations for the month of May 2017


----------



## transient (Jun 16, 2017)

233311 Electrical Engineer (65 points)

Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
PTE-E: 20 points
EOI Submitted 13/06/2017
*Invited: 21/06/2017*


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi people! I got my invitation today 

However I am very scared about the new lists coming on 1st July. How do you feel about the chance for removal of the flagged occupations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Hi people! I got my invitation today
> 
> However I am very scared about the new lists coming on 1st July. How do you feel about the chance for removal of the flagged occupations?


If you gor the invite today, apply for the visa today itself

If you have already made the payment, then in all probability, you will not be affected even if the job is removed from the list 

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Newbienz, are you sure about that?

What will be enough to not to get affected by the 1st July changes? 
Just to pay?
Or to complete 189 application?







newbienz said:


> kubaza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi people! I got my invitation today
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kubaza said:


> Hi people! I got my invitation today
> 
> However I am very scared about the new lists coming on 1st July. How do you feel about the chance for removal of the flagged occupations?


congratulations, apply for visa


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

transient said:


> 233311 Electrical Engineer (65 points)
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> ...


Hi,

I am also electrical engineer. Going to apply for EA in july. 
Have you not claim any point for your experience?
In which college you have study?
How long it took for EA to give positive results?


----------



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

*system analyst or business analyst*

Hi

Any business analyst or system analyst got the invite today?

I had updated my EOI on 10th june 2017 with 75 points. Any pointers to in which month i will get the invite?


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Newbienz, are you sure about that?
> 
> What will be enough to not to get affected by the 1st July changes?
> Just to pay?
> Or to complete 189 application?



Congratulations Kubaza !!

I also received Invitation for 189 with 65 points in Chemical Engineering field. 
I also wanted to know about the 1st July changes and its effect on Invitations.


Best luck to others.


----------



## Bazbarnes (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi 
Application was received 11 may (189 ) and still waiting for case officer can anyone give me an idea of time fram to finalise 
Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any business analyst or system analyst got the invite today?
> 
> I had updated my EOI on 10th june 2017 with 75 points. Any pointers to in which month i will get the invite?


261111/12 hit ceiling in March 2017.

75 should fetch you an invite in July, first or second round.

We should know for sure by 1st July once all new updates are available. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bazbarnes said:


> Hi
> Application was received 11 may (189 ) and still waiting for case officer can anyone give me an idea of time fram to finalise
> Thanks


4-6 Months should see you through

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

ryannav13 said:


> Congratulations Kubaza !!
> 
> I also received Invitation for 189 with 65 points in Chemical Engineering field.
> I also wanted to know about the 1st July changes and its effect on Invitations.
> ...


Congrats to you too mate! 
I am really wondering if I should apply before 1st July.
It is not that cheap.
But the information that newbiez gave out::target:


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

kubaza said:


> Newbienz, are you sure about that?
> 
> What will be enough to not to get affected by the 1st July changes?
> Just to pay?
> Or to complete 189 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


>


You cannot pay till you complete the basic application 

Just complete the basic application and make the payment

You can upload the documents later when free

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You cannot pay till you complete the basic application
> 
> Just complete the basic application and make the payment
> 
> ...


Thank you newbienz. 

Documents are fine, I understand, CO will contact and tell me what I need anyway. 


What about if they remove the occupation 2331 from the list?

If I have completed the basic application and make the payment, do I keep the right?

Could you please give me some examples or proof information with some links if you have?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Thank you newbienz.
> 
> Documents are fine, I understand, CO will contact and tell me what I need anyway.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but I don't have links

If you search the forum, just a few days back a member was complaining that because his job had been removed from the eligible list, the department processed his visa very late but ultimately granted it

The decision is yours


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates

*
Note: Any Skilled Migration application that has not been submitted before 3pm (ACST) on Thursday 29 June will be deleted from the system and will not be able to be accessed again.*

What do you understand from this? 
Is EOI application considered as skilled migration application? Is my invite gonna be deleted if I do not apply?


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Below quote is from : https://www.acacia-au.com/impact-of-changes-to-skilled-occupations-lists-april-2017.php 

*
"If you have received a SkillSelect invitation prior to 19 April, you should not be affected by the change."*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Below quote is from : https://www.acacia-au.com/impact-of-changes-to-skilled-occupations-lists-april-2017.php
> 
> *
> "If you have received a SkillSelect invitation prior to 19 April, you should not be affected by the change."*


I am sure they are correct 

Please follow their advice

In the eventuality that the job is removed from the eligible list, we will re discuss to check who was correct
Cheers


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:
> 1. June 07, 2017 round results
> 2. State Nominations for the month of May 2017


I had a look at the invitation trend link, it's very informative. Do you have an idea from the trend, when can I expect an invite for 189 with 75 points in Group 2613?


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sure they are correct
> 
> Please follow their advice
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

Can you please explain what does it mean by:

*"If you have received a SkillSelect invitation prior to 19 April, you should not be affected by the change."*

I submitted my EOI after 19th April and hence expecting invitation afterwards. Should I be worried?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any business analyst or system analyst got the invite today?
> 
> I had updated my EOI on 10th june 2017 with 75 points. Any pointers to in which month i will get the invite?


it seems like July/August for you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ryannav13 said:


> Congratulations Kubaza !!
> 
> I also received Invitation for 189 with 65 points in Chemical Engineering field.
> I also wanted to know about the 1st July changes and its effect on Invitations.
> ...


congratulations, i think there shouldnt be effect on visa processing if you have got an invite


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is time we look forward to July rounds, especially prorata occupation applicants who have been waiting for long

Please join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-july-2017-a.html#post12682649 for further discussion on 189 invitations


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

muhammad_1990 said:


> I had a look at the invitation trend link, it's very informative. Do you have an idea from the trend, when can I expect an invite for 189 with 75 points in Group 2613?




In July 2017 round.


----------



## rvr1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow thanks a lot for the amazingly informative posts guys. I was curious however, I am currently qualified as an Agricultural scientist with 80 points, and submitted my EOI today - when should I expect an invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Can you please explain what does it mean by:
> 
> ...


The issue being discussed was related to 457 visas and nothing to do with your EOI for 189/190 visas

It does not affect you
Cheers


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

kubaza said:


> https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates
> 
> *
> Note: Any Skilled Migration application that has not been submitted before 3pm (ACST) on Thursday 29 June will be deleted from the system and will not be able to be accessed again.*
> ...


This quote is relative to south Australia 190 and 489 sub class. 

189 wont be affected.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,
How do you find mechanical Engineers anzesco 233512 chances to receive invitations specially those with 60 and 65 points starting from July 2017?
I applied in 1st June 2017, total point 60, subclass 189.

Another question, I still didn't apply for a 190 subclass visa because most states closed the application now as their skill ocuppation lists would be updated in July.
Shall I hurry up and apply for any state before 29 June? Or its better to wait and see the upcoming states' demand?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Reg 2613xx 2017-2018 Qutoa*

Hello All,

I have been reading several posts from analysts saying the quota for 2613xx will remain the same for 2017-2018. When will be official in immigration website ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been reading several posts from analysts saying the quota for 2613xx will remain the same for 2017-2018. When will be official in immigration website ?
> 
> ...


When the announce the list for the next year
Anyday now
As the overall limit of 1,90,000 visas has not been changed, there would only be a slight tinkering with the individual quotas here and there
No major change expected by me in any category 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> When the announce the list for the next year
> Anyday now
> 
> Cheers


Hi ,

Apologies. I didn get you right. You mean to say it will be pretty soon ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Apologies. I didn get you right. You mean to say it will be pretty soon ?
> 
> ...


That's correct 


Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> That's correct
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Fingers crossed. I hope the occupational ceilings remain the same and I get invite this year atleast


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello everyone,
> How do you find mechanical Engineers anzesco 233512 chances to receive invitations specially those with 60 and 65 points starting from July 2017?
> I applied in 1st June 2017, total point 60, subclass 189.
> 
> ...


mechanical engineers 60 points for 189... very tough to get invited, in fact 65 pointers are waiting for long

it will be better to put up 190 eoi for NSW and VIC, at least


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been reading several posts from analysts saying the quota for 2613xx will remain the same for 2017-2018. When will be official in immigration website ?
> 
> ...


the air may get clear by 1st week of July...


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I am new to this forum and this is my first post here. I submitted by EOI and waiting for Invite

Please find my details and kindly advice when I will getting my invitation to lodge application

Visa Type: 189
Occupation Code: 261313 Software Engineer
EOI Submitted on: 20th April 2017
Total Points: 65

Regards,
Prem


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post here. I submitted by EOI and waiting for Invite
> 
> ...


SEP/OCT

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post here. I submitted by EOI and waiting for Invite
> 
> ...


currently there is a backlog of 4 months for 65 pointers 2613xx... you can calculate when to expect an invite accordingly


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone know when the MTSSL is going to get updated again? . I've read that it might get applied from July 1. 


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know when the MTSSL is going to get updated again? . I've read that it might get applied from July 1.
> 
> ...


You have read correctly 
It is generally issued by this time but this year it's getting delayed

It should be out in the coming week

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Please advise.

I have EOI for 190 subclass, if I select also 189 subclass in the same EOI, does my date of effect will change?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> ...


Make a separate EOI for 189 using a different email id from the one used to make the 190 EOI

You are allowed legally to make as many EOI as you want

Don't disturb the 1st EOI 

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


But in this case I will lose the seniority of my EOI which I want to take advantage of it. 

Please advise if the date of effect will change or not if I do this update.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> But in this case I will lose the seniority of my EOI which I want to take advantage of it.
> 
> Please advise if the date of effect will change or not if I do this update.


When have you made the initial EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > But in this case I will lose the seniority of my EOI which I want to take advantage of it.
> ...


31st Jan 2917


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> 31st Jan 2917


Do you have a realistic chance of getting an invite under 189 ?
Please give your AANZSCO code and points

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > 31st Jan 2917
> ...


65 points 261112


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> 65 points 261112


You have a realistic chance of getting an invite under 189 with a slightly longer waiting period.

the chances are that the EOI date should not be changed when you add 189 also, but I am not 100% sure


Wait for other members to advise and then take a a decision 

Cheers


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > 65 points 261112
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

amabrouk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> ...


let 190 eoi as it is.. untouched..
create a separate eoi for 189, the date of effect for new eoi will be the date you submit it.

even if you club 189 with your original eoi then the date for 189 eoi will be the date you modify your eoi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> let 190 eoi as it is.. untouched..
> create a separate eoi for 189, the date of effect for new eoi will be the date you submit it.
> 
> even if you club 189 with your original eoi then the date for 189 eoi will be the date you modify your eoi


As it involves no points change, there is an outside chance that the date of effect will not change

I don't think any member has actually tried it . We are all presuming 

If it doesn't change then he gains 6 months in 189 DOE which is important, and if it changes then his 190 also gets the new DOE of 6 months later

Does a DOE really matter in 190, I am not sure

It's the quality of the applicant which matters.
The states must be looking at all applications from time to time and selecting those they like.
I don't think earlier application would be getting any preference 

I think it's a risk worth taking, but of course the final decision rests with the member 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As it involves no points change, there is an outside chance that the date of effect will not change
> 
> I don't think any member has actually tried it . We are all presuming
> 
> ...


I have tried these things lot many times,

It involves submitting an eoi for new visa subclass(189), even though there is no change in points

So 189 will be treated as fresh i.e submitted today and 190 will have doe when it was submitted or the date if any points change occured

But still you(applicant) can try for own satisfaction

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> As it involves no points change, there is an outside chance that the date of effect will not change
> 
> I don't think any member has actually tried it . We are all presuming
> 
> ...


If the occupation is prorated then doe also matters for 190 , 

in eoi, quality of applicant and his talents cant be expressed much, only english skills and experience points not the quality of experience an applicant has

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> amabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > 65 points 261112
> ...


Fyi.. I have updated my 190 EOI. They kept doe of this visa as it is and another entry is created in the same eoi for 189 with doe as today. Thanks


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Doe*

Hi All,

I had created and submitted my initial EOI with 60 points in March 2017. 

Now, in June 2017 due to circumstance change (higher pte score) i updated my EOI with that and also removed 190 nomination, so that only 189 was applied on 10th June 2017.

I am not able to understand why they show my date of effect as 10th June, will my 3 months of applying earlier will be of no use ? 

also can you let me know how this will impact me in getting an invite. details as below. is there a realistic chance to get call in july 2017 ?

code - 261312. 
Total points 70. 
DOE - 10th June 2017.
EOI created and submitted - 06 Mar 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had created and submitted my initial EOI with 60 points in March 2017.
> 
> ...


Any change of points, will reset the date of effect to the current date
The 3 months earlier application advantage is lost
Now forget the 6th March date. It's just history 

Very little chances in July Very high chances in August 

Cheers


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any change of points, will reset the date of effect to the current date
> The 3 months earlier application advantage is lost
> Now forget the 6th March date. It's just history
> 
> ...


ok thank you, newbienz.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

chint said:


> ok thank you, newbienz.


Subscribe to the below page

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1286865

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had created and submitted my initial EOI with 60 points in March 2017.
> 
> ...


your points changed, hence the date of effect changed


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Indian PCC*

Hi all, do we need to upload the documents for PCC on the website and carry the same, self attested hard copies on the appointment day? or we need do either of them ?

Also how much time it takes to get an UK PCC ? 

PS: I haven't got reply on eoi submitted club's thread, so kindly asking here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi all, do we need to upload the documents for PCC on the website and carry the same, self attested hard copies on the appointment day? or we need do either of them ?
> 
> Also how much time it takes to get an UK PCC ?
> 
> PS: I haven't got reply on eoi submitted club's thread, so asking here.


Carry all the originals and a few xeroxes of the documents you have submitted as address proof etc on the appointment day

No idea about UK PCC

Cheers


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

What about this appointment day? Is there an interview conducted as a part of visa process as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Carry all the originals and a few xeroxes of the documents you have submitted as address proof etc on the appointment day
> 
> No idea about UK PCC
> 
> Cheers


Fine. thank u buddy.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

Guys, anyone who did UK PCC, please let know how much time the process takes and appreciate if you can share the website details to apply for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Guys, anyone who did UK PCC, please let know how much time the process takes and appreciate if you can share the website details to apply for.


Here you go


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1245281-uk-pcc-india.html

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I would suggest that rather than littering this thread with multiple topics (skills assessments, police checks, visa documents, etc.) that people use other threads for those questions. By keeping this thread only for the topic of EOI invitations, it will make it much easier for posters to find the information they are looking for.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

chint said:


> Guys, anyone who did UK PCC, please let know how much time the process takes and appreciate if you can share the website details to apply for.


UK pcc took about less than 10 working days 

https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

*189 subclass invite dates for July*

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
Visa 189 subclass dates have been announced for July 2017.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

nishish said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
> Visa 189 subclass dates have been announced for July 2017.


What about occupation Ceiling..
I think they Still not updated for year 2017/2018 program year.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi All, 

Waiting for ACS results(June 12th submission) post which I'll have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. Will submit 189 EoI before July first round. What are my prospects to get invite in July itself. 

Thanks, 
Rakesh


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Waiting for ACS results(June 12th submission) post which I'll have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. Will submit 189 EoI before July first round. What are my prospects to get invite in July itself.
> 
> ...


What job code ? If 2611 you can expect in first round on 12th July...

If 2613 maybe 2nd round 26th July.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> rakeshpetit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


It's for 2613. Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

samanthaat88 said:


> What about occupation Ceiling..
> I think they Still not updated for year 2017/2018 program year.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Yes, they have not updated the occupation ceilings. Maybe on 1st July, we will know about it.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

*MLTSSL and STSOL for 2017-18*

Guys, the new list for the program year 2017-18 is out.
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
Goodluck to all.


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

I see 263312 is back ....applied on 31May with 60 points.fingers crossed!


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Hi , 

I am filling mu EOI , I am legally divorced, on thrid page of EOI it asking to fill the future member who will like to acompany , I am lil hopeful or may b not that my ex will return. should I opt family number there, I am confuse what to fill in that can any one help please

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am filling mu EOI , I am legally divorced, on thrid page of EOI it asking to fill the future member who will like to acompany , I am lil hopeful or may b not that my ex will return. should I opt family number there, I am confuse what to fill in that can any one help please
> 
> Regards


Any member you add here, will have to submit their PCC and medicals whether they will migrate with you or not

Your parents cannot be added here

Your ex may not co operate with you in getting her PCC and medicals and nor will you be able to given geniuine relationship proof as you are not living together 

I presume you have no children so do not add any member name

Cheers


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for input 
well I am legally divorced, I do have kid but under her custody. logically I cant put any member
If in near future her mindset changed , then what should I do , can i call her later on.

even I cant add mom dad here

Regards
Preet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Thanks for input
> well I am legally divorced, I do have kid but under her custody. logically I cant put any member
> If in near future her mindset changed , then what should I do , can i call her later on.
> 
> ...


You can add her at any point of time before your visa is granted

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi people.

I am invited with 60 points on second June round but I ve realized that I have a mistake in my application with work experience dates. 

Submitted on 16th June, invited 21th June.

However, my work experience of 3 years would be filled on 26th June.

(4 different work experience, shortest 2 months - my mistake showed it 3 months) 

Now, my question is what should I do? 
1. Apply as it is? - Then, how can inform the CO about my mistake? Risky option?
2. Create a second EOI now? 
3. Wait 60 days for expiry and apply again?

I am thinking about applying tourist visa, go secure my job and submit second EOI after expiry of first one. 

Thank you all.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kubaza said:


> Hi people.
> 
> I am invited with 60 points on second June round but I ve realized that I have a mistake in my application with work experience dates.
> 
> ...


Would the difference in duration decrease your points? if yes then you should not proceed with filing the application as it may be rejected (subject to COs decision) since you over claimed points to secure invitation. If it does not decrease any points there is possibility that CO ma consider your application and at later stage send you confirmation to reduce the duration and thereby proceed with the application. 

Make your decision wisely.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Hi people.
> 
> I am invited with 60 points on second June round but I ve realized that I have a mistake in my application with work experience dates.
> 
> ...


You can submit another EOI now and get invite in 12 July. You don't need to wait for the 1st invite to expire. I am assuming non pro rata occupation since you got invite in June at 60.

You are allowed multiple EOI. Just submit a fresh one.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> kubaza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi people.
> ...


Firstly, thank you!

I read at some topics as it would be unfair with second EOI while one is active. Because I am holding two spots and I am blocking one person for an invite. 

Is there a limited invitation number like this?
Do you think CO might think unfair for my case?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kubaza said:


> Firstly, thank you!
> 
> I read at some topics as it would be unfair with second EOI while one is active. Because I am holding two spots and I am blocking one person for an invite.
> 
> ...


1000s of places doesn't get filled each year. So, unless your occupation is pro rata, you not holding any places at all. In fact, except 6-7 pro rata occupation group, most of them doesn't even get filled even 5% of the ceiling given. Some occupation group has ceiling of 1000s of places and no one even applies in the whole year.

You haven't told us your anzsco code so can't help much either.

If you don't pay fee, CO doesn't know about your invitation or process. So, nothing is done yet.

This will help differentiating between EOI and Visa : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

preet123 said:


> Thanks for input
> well I am legally divorced, I do have kid but under her custody. logically I cant put any member
> If in near future her mindset changed , then what should I do , can i call her later on.
> 
> ...


You need to put your kid as non-migrating dependent and provide medicals and PCC (please see update below) 

You will also need to provide courts records as evidence of custody (usually, there is a similar case, 1 at least) 

Update: the custody was in hand of main applicant, in your case it is different, thus i am not 100% sure.


----------



## vasu12 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 30th June'17. I see the status as "Submitted" in Skillselect, however, did not receive any email confirmation after the submission. Just was curious if we generally get any confirmation email. Can anyone please confirm if we receive a confirmation email post EOI submission?

Thank you!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

vasu12 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 30th June'17. I see the status as "Submitted" in Skillselect, however, did not receive any email confirmation after the submission. Just was curious if we generally get any confirmation email. Can anyone please confirm if we receive a confirmation email post EOI submission?
> 
> Thank you!


See the correspondence tab of EOI, you should find a note on submission there.

Having said that Submission status is fine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vasu12 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 30th June'17. I see the status as "Submitted" in Skillselect, however, did not receive any email confirmation after the submission. Just was curious if we generally get any confirmation email. Can anyone please confirm if we receive a confirmation email post EOI submission?
> 
> Thank you!


This email issue is happening to a lot of people.


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> kubaza said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, thank you!
> ...


Hi zaback,

Thank you for your reply. My anzco code ia 2331, Materials Engineer. 

So, when I apply with second EOI, the CO will not see my first? 

If I am not going to hold a seat and block someone getting invitation (even in total number of invitations?), I will create a second EOI and apply when I get invited.

Is there any email address of border.gov that I can ask this and get a reply quickly?


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi There..

Have a question on my chances for a visa/grant given my medical history.

I underwent a heart valve replacement surgery 10 years back. However, I'm healthy and working 45hrs a week. Though i'm medication they are not expensive at all. I take a blood thinner(tablet) every day and an injection once every 3 weeks.

I have applied for 189 with 70 points and expecting the invitation in Jul/Aug rounds.

will i get the visa/grant 

Someone please share their experience/knowledge on such cases


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi There..

Have a question on my chances for a visa/grant given my medical history.

I underwent a heart valve replacement surgery 10 years back. However, I'm healthy and working 45hrs a week. Though i'm medication they are not expensive at all. I take a blood thinner(tablet) every day and an injection once every 3 weeks.

I have applied for 189 with 70 points and expecting the invitation in Jul/Aug rounds.

will i get the visa/grant 

Someone please share their experience/knowledge on such cases


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kubaza said:


> Hi zaback,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. My anzco code ia 2331, Materials Engineer.
> 
> ...




Thats purely to the discretion of DIBP, as we not doctors hard to say what financial requirements your condition might have, which determines if you pass or fail the health requirements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

HI Dear,
I am at the same stage:

ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points April 2017
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 June 2017 (did not submit for 190 yet)
Awaiting Invitation

Should I go for 190 as well at this point of time or I should wait till August?




Gocool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I?ve submitted my EOI for both 189 & 190 with 65 & 70 points, what are my chances of getting an invite in 2017 Aug?
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> HI Dear,
> I am at the same stage:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ...


No point trying but I would wait till Aug for 189. You may not have to wait if they decided to invite 400 people tomorrow.


----------



## sammy_ziggler (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello!
I have submitted my EOI in April for both 189 and 190 visa.
If I now change the preferred state selection for 190 visa type from 'New South wales' to 'Any', does that mean my application will go back in queue for all states?

__________________ 
Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age: 30 points 
Degree: 15 points 
IELTS:10 points 
Experience: 10 points...


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

*When can I expect ITA*

Hi,

I've submitted EOI on 14 March 2017. Can I expect an invite in July?

Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Points: 65
Visa type: 189
EOI submit date: 14 March '17


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

TRNT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted EOI on 14 March 2017. Can I expect an invite in July?
> 
> ...


Depends on number of people with 70 & 75 points and ceiling of the occupation & no of invitations. EOI cutoff date of 65 pointers for 2613 is 8th March 2017. As your DOE is 14th March, You are pretty close by. Hopefully you will get the invite in 2-3 rounds.


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

*July Round*

Hello Experts,

I know my question is quite common but just being curious wanted to confirm with you guys.

I had submitted my EOI long back in Feb 2017 with 60 points for 189. I got 5 additional points for my experience and hence my agent updated the EOI in June which stands now to 65 points. He had to update EOI because in ACS assessment he didnt left the current experience date as blank (which would have automatically updated my experience points). I guess the following to happen with my application.

1. Since the agent updated EOI in June I would be further pushed back in the queue.
2. I may get invited in September. 

I have also applied for 489 South Australia which according to the website takes 3-4 weeks to send an Invite.

Could anyone please confirm above two and suggest me about going for 489 if invite arrives before I get invite for 189 ?

Thanks


----------



## Jp singh59 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hii bro can u plz tell me about my situation .I have done my bachelor in mechanical engineering and I already apply for skill assessment..and in Australia I have done certificate 4 in accounting and diploma of accounting..my question is that can I claim 5 points for this study as it is of full time 2 years and by the cricos provider ..
Thanks 
Regards 
Jatinder


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

familiarh said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Points change would anyhow trigger new DOE. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Points change would anyhow trigger new DOE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so. what do you say about point no 2. Is my guess correct and if so what do you suggest about 489 for South Australia?

Thanks


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

sharv said:


> hello brother can u please guide​ me regarding EOI for australia.
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points on 9 december 2016 and NSW 190 with 65 points on 27 january 2017. I am a mechanical engineer.
> i work experience of three years in same code but quit job in may 2016.
> can u please guide me with expected time frame and if this gap can effect adversely
> ...


Now a days 60 points would rarely get invited also. If you have just calculated your points and haven't gone through assessment then your job gap may effect your experience years and indirectly to your points. I would suggest you to try options to increase your points by ielts or pte

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

familiarh said:


> Now a days 60 points would rarely get invited also. If you have just calculated your points and haven't gone through assessment then your job gap may effect your experience years and indirectly to your points. I would suggest you to try options to increase your points by ielts or pte
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thank you bro. i have done my assessment from EA. But i am considering to give PTE again. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

Dear All,
Just a quick question:
Is there a link/website/tool to find out the update Visa SC189? I am curious to know whats the latest in news, is there any invitation, how many people have been invited and how many left?


ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points Nov 2016
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 June 2017 (did not submit for 190 yet)
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

Edit: 


Dear All,
Just a quick question:
Is there a link/website/tool to find out the update Visa SC189? I am curious to know whats the latest in news, is there any invitation, how many people have been invited and how many left?


ANZSCO: 261312 (DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points Nov 2016
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 June 2017 (did not submit for 190 yet)
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> Dear All,
> Just a quick question:
> Is there a link/website/tool to find out the update Visa SC189? I am curious to know whats the latest in news, is there any invitation, how many people have been invited and how many left?
> 
> ...



Dear 
There have been only draw on 12th july for the year 2017-2018 and the occupation ceiling had not been updated yet.It is expected to be publish at the mid of the next week or later on the week.As per your point and recent trend you need to wait approx atleast 3-4 months to get cleared up with old backlogs and to be invited.


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

Dear,
what do you suggest, should I go for 190 for South Australia now?
Is there any website where I can look for this information related to ceilings and invitation?



faizahmed said:


> Dear
> There have been only draw on 12th july for the year 2017-2018 and the occupation ceiling had not been updated yet.It is expected to be publish at the mid of the next week or later on the week.As per your point and recent trend you need to wait approx atleast 3-4 months to get cleared up with old backlogs and to be invited.


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

Forgot to add:



ANZSCO: 261312 (DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points Nov 2016
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 June 2017




jayaswalraj said:


> Dear,
> what do you suggest, should I go for 190 for South Australia now?
> Is there any website where I can look for this information related to ceilings and invitation?


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> Forgot to add:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would suggest if you can wait and go with 189 visa.In the mean time you can try to increase your points in PTE. Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

faizahmed said:


> I would suggest if you can wait and go with 189 visa.In the mean time you can try to increase your points in PTE. Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection




With 65 wait can be quite long as of now... but sc189 gives a bit of state-selection-freedom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Is a July invite possible with my scores. Just submitted my EoI.

ANZSCO: 261312 (DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points
PTE-A 20 points December 2016
ACS +ve July 2017
EOI Submitted with 75 points for 189 July 2017


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is a July invite possible with my scores. Just submitted my EoI.
> 
> ...


You should get it if any "significant"(We still don't know the occupation ceilings) invites are sent for 2613*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is a July invite possible with my scores. Just submitted my EoI.
> 
> ...


Prepare your documents for uploading and the credit card for visa fees payment

There is no doubt that you will get the invite in the next round

Cheers


----------



## sammy_ziggler (Nov 19, 2013)

sammy_ziggler said:


> Hello!
> I have submitted my EOI in April for both 189 and 190 visa.
> If I now change the preferred state selection for 190 visa type from 'New South wales' to 'Any', does that mean my application will go back in queue for all states?
> 
> ...


I have not received any reply. posting it again.
But i have another question . I have read that states do not prefer to choose candidates who have chosen 'Any' rather than a particular state name.
If now i choose a particular state (other than NSW which is my current application), then will my application go back in queue?
What will you advise?


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 wait can be quite long as of now... but sc189 gives a bit of state-selection-freedom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear,
Thanks for your reply. July 2nd rounds are over. Is there any clear picture on 261312 with 189 and 65 points as what would be the tentative month? I believe I am not wasting time on 189 as the score is quite low.

Where can I feed the latest news on this ?

Regards


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 wait can be quite long as of now... but sc189 gives a bit of state-selection-freedom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, when is the next round going to happen?


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi friends:

The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Total: *65*

My Visa 189 application process breakdown is as follows:
EOI Submitted: 5 June, 2017
Invitation Received: 7 June, 2017
Application Submitted: 8 June, 2017
Medical Completed: 18 June, 2017
Case Officer Assigned: -
Visa 189 Decision: -

Has anyone who lodged the application in June gotten a case officer assigned yet?


----------



## KaranH (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied as an ICT business analyst. Total skill points 70 for 189. EOI submitted for the same. Also, 190 with 75 points submitted for Victoria and NSW. Both submissions done today.

Could, someone please let me know as to when is the next set of invites expected. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ayat_111 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi

I have lodged my EOI for 189 on 19th June 2017, got an invite on 20th June and lodged the visa application on 29th June. Just wanted to know if anyone else who has got invite around the same time has been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## Ayat_111 (Jul 27, 2017)

*arvindrajan*

i have received an invite for 189 on 20th June 2017 and filed the visa on 29th June. I havent been assigned a CO yet


----------



## Ayat_111 (Jul 27, 2017)

Has anyone who got an invitation in June 2017 has been assigned a CO yet?


----------



## Ayat_111 (Jul 27, 2017)

arvindrajan said:


> Hi friends:
> 
> The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
> Age: 30
> ...



I lodged my application on 29th June for 189, had got invitation 20th June, I have uploaded medical and all documentation including PCC, waiting for case officer to get assigned to me.


----------



## Ayat_111 (Jul 27, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Requesting help from seniors in this thread
> 
> I have completed PTE and have received positive ACS assessment as well. I am currently creating an EOI for 261111. I have a quick question on Employment History.
> 
> ...


C D and E only of last ten years. After filing your EOI get police clearance from US if you haven't already done that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Requesting help from seniors in this thread
> 
> I have completed PTE and have received positive ACS assessment as well. I am currently creating an EOI for 261111. I have a quick question on Employment History.
> 
> ...


Go with Option 2 to keep the EOI simple
In company C & D split the period in parts to give correct location
Split Company C India again in to 2 parts to reflect your promotion

Basically do not merge 2 locations or 2 designations in a single entry in the EOI

Also make sure that the ACS assessment letter has also split all the experiences and they have not merged the same
The assessment letter should exactly match what you want to enter in the EOI



Cheers


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Go with Option 2 to keep the EOI simple
> In company C & D split the period in parts to give correct location
> Split Company C India again in to 2 parts to reflect your promotion
> 
> ...


Thanks much my friend. I was unable to find an answer and that is why I posted in multiple pages. I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Go with Option 2 to keep the EOI simple
> In company C & D split the period in parts to give correct location
> Split Company C India again in to 2 parts to reflect your promotion
> 
> ...


Sorry. I have a follow-up question. . While I entered the details for ACS in thier website, I gave one entry per company and in the I have given all these separately ( location, designation etc) in my statutory document for each company. The ACS result is only 1 entry per company that I have provided below. What should I do now? Apologies for multiple questions

Dates: 07/00 - 05/04 – 3 year(s) 11 month(s) 
Position: Programmer Analyst 
Employer: AA
Country: India 

Dates: 06/04 - 12/04 – 0 year(s) 7 month(s) 
Position: Senior Consultant 
Employer: BB
Country: India 

Dates: 12/04 - 12/07 – 3 year(s) 0 month(s) 
Position: Assistant Manager Projects 
Employer: CC
Country: India 

Dates: 01/08 - 09/13 – 5 year(s) 8 month(s) 
Position: Senior Project Manager 
Employer: DD
Country: India

Dates: 09/13 - 06/17 – 3 year(s) 9 month(s) 
Position: Senior Delivery Manager 
Employer: EE 
Country: India


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Sorry. I have a follow-up question. . While I entered the details for ACS in thier website, I gave one entry per company and in the I have given all these separately ( location, designation etc) in my statutory document for each company. The ACS result is only 1 entry per company that I have provided below. What should I do now? Apologies for multiple questions
> 
> Dates: 07/00 - 05/04 – 3 year(s) 11 month(s)
> Position: Programmer Analyst
> ...


If you have applied wrongly, it's your fault and ACS may not correct it.
But No harm in trying 
Write to ACS saying that a particular period is mentioned wrongly in the assessment and the same has to be split in 2 parts as they are in 2 locations 

If they agree to amend the assessment, well and good, else apply for a fresh assessment giving all ththe correct details
Do not proceed to apply for a visa on a defective assessment is my strong advice

Cheers


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Ayat_111 said:


> I lodged my application on 29th June for 189, had got invitation 20th June, I have uploaded medical and all documentation including PCC, waiting for case officer to get assigned to me.


Hi Ayat_111, 

Thank you for your note. I look forward to an update from you once a case officer is assigned. Wish you the best!

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Guys,
Any idea when BIBP is going to publish ceiling for individual occupation ??
This time they are taking unusual time....


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

KKB_0602 said:


> Guys,
> Any idea when BIBP is going to publish ceiling for individual occupation ??
> This time they are taking unusual time....


Hi KKB_0602,

They just published the 2017-2018 ceiling for occupations

Kind regards,
Arvind


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Skilled Employment - 189 visa*

Hi All, 

I have a query regarding defining employment history, while applying for 189 visa. do i need to show experience for employer B same as below i.e multiple entries or i can combine and show one single entry between Aug 2007 - Dec 2015 ?

PS: below text taken from my ACS assessment letter.


Dates: 09/05 - 07/07 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: 
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/07 - 08/09 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/09 - 06/11 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 06/11 - 05/12 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/12 - 11/12 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 11/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/13 - 02/14 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 02/14 - 12/15 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/16 - 01/17 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: C
Country: INDIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding defining employment history, while applying for 189 visa. do i need to show experience for employer B same as below i.e multiple entries or i can combine and show one single entry between Aug 2007 - Dec 2015 ?
> 
> ...


Each entry will be separate as it involves a change of country and in last case employer

Cheers


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> chint said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


newbienz -

A question on a simiar note. Got my invite.

All my ACS evaluated experience is for the country India.

Now I am claiming 5 points from my overseas experience of 3 years (accesses by ACS). 
The problem is I have about 8 months of Australian exp (not accessed by ACS). 

Will this be deducted from the overseas experience when I make an entry of Australia as a place I have lived on immiaccount before submitting my VISa application. As if this happens I even might not get 5 points of my overseas experience.

Regards,
Ujjawal


----------



## madanreddy99 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI on 27 August 2017 for 2613 code with 65 points. Can someone let me know if there are chances for me to get an invite by the end of the year 2017? any estimate please?

Many Thanks for your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> newbienz -
> 
> A question on a simiar note. Got my invite.
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken , I have already made it clear to you that your assessment itself is defective 
In my opinion by suppressing the 8 months Australian experience from ACS, you have done a grave error
If you proceed to lodge the visa based on this Assessment, the chances of rejection are very high

No matter how many times you ask me, my answer remains the same
Believe my opinion or not is your decision 
If you do decide to go for reassessment, go through my thread 
It may help you in submitting a proper application to ACS

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/maggie-may24.html

Cheers


----------



## madanreddy99 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI on 27 August 2017 for 2613 code with 65 points. Can someone let me know if there are chances for me to get an invite by the end of the year 2017? any estimate please?

Many Thanks for your response.


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi friends, I just got my grant today

The points I claim for my occupation, Electrical Engineer, are as below:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Total: 65

My Visa 189 application process breakdown is as follows:
EOI Submitted: 5 June, 2017
Invitation Received: 7 June, 2017
Application Submitted: 8 June, 2017
Medical Completed: 18 June, 2017
Case Officer Assigned: 7 August, 2017 (IMMI Assessment Commence)
Visa 189 Decision: 14 September, 2017 (Granted)


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## arvindrajan (Jul 17, 2017)

rumzu87 said:


> Dear
> 
> What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
> Could you please kindly reply back ?
> ...


I would say that the chances are higher with 65 points. If you look at Immitracker, applicants with Electrical Engineer occupation and 65 points are waiting with those of 60 points. So having the extra 5 points will increase your chances of getting an invitation.

Cheers,
Arvind


----------



## Guruprasadmarathe (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello Sultan,
Need your help.. i have applied for 60 points for state sponsorship NSw in June 19 2017 now my experiance is 8 years its showing 65 points.. 
any chance doi get invited!?? Applied under 261312 developer programmer.. shall i covert it to 189 for 60 points and wait or let it be 190


----------

